# Ksenia Sobchak for President: Proof of the True Democracy in Russia



## Baron

One of the most dumbest celebrities in Russia run for President.Nothing cam from Putin to stop her. Voters have to decide.Sure she has zero chances to win election, but the fact is: Russia becames a True Democracy where everybody ( even idiots ) can run for the First Office in country. Can you say it about most of EU-countries where folks vote for corrupted parties and can not elect the first person ( e.g. Germany )


----------



## Stratford57

She's one of the "opposition" inspired, supported and controlled by US Embassy in Moscow. Experts predict her not more than 1% of votes.

I have seen a lot of scandals with her participation. She's just a selfish b*tch, a younger version of Hillary Clinton.

BTW, Putin was asked the other day: "Is it possible that a woman becomes a president in our country?" He answered: "Yes. Everything's is possible in our country."
Meeting of the Valdai International Discussion Club


----------



## Baron

Gay Leader Mr. Nasralny is very angry, he got a competitor for president office.


----------



## Baron

Stratford57 said:


> She's one of the "opposition" inspired, supported and controlled by US Embassy in Moscow. Experts predict her not more than 1% of votes.
> 
> I have seen a lot of scandals with her participation. She's just a selfish b*tch, a younger version of Hillary Clinton.



Sure she can not win but we are speaking about signs of the True Democracy. Even a open enemy of Russia has a chance to run.


----------



## Stratford57

Baron said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's one of the "opposition" inspired, supported and controlled by US Embassy in Moscow. Experts predict her not more than 1% of votes.
> 
> I have seen a lot of scandals with her participation. She's just a selfish b*tch, a younger version of Hillary Clinton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure she can not win but we are speaking about signs of the True Democracy. Even a open enemy of Russia has a chance to run.
Click to expand...

Oh, all the opposition parties run for both President and Parliament (Duma) like crazy. But their problem is: they ARE NOT popular among Russians. After every huge defeat of theirs they prefer to blame Russian democracy and Putin.

A question to Putin: Mr President, Some are protesting in social media, others are taking to the streets. Is that *an opposition?* Are you prepared to talk to anyone among them?

Vladimir Putin: *I am prepared to talk to everyone who really aims to improve people's lives, to resolve the issues facing the country, but not the ones who use existing difficulties – and there are always enough difficulties anywhere you go – to promote their own political agenda.* Using difficulties as a tool for self-promotion and in order to cash in politically, only aggravates them.

*Some of them are using difficulties to their own advantage. Instead, they should offer solutions.* Those who offer solutions deserve our closest attention. They are entitled to maintain a dialogue with the authorities. This is what we are going to do.
Direct Line with Vladimir Putin


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Isn't she Jewish?


----------



## Stratford57

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Isn't she Jewish?


I don't think so. Her father Anatoly Sobchack, a big friend of Putin, was also a Mayor of St. Petersburg and a very decent guy (he died quite a few years ago). She even mentioned there was a time when Putin saved her father's life. The daughter has only inherited a good head from him but didn't inherit a good heart. She's a pure b*tch with a big mouth, no conciseness at all.


----------



## Baron

Stratford57 said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's one of the "opposition" inspired, supported and controlled by US Embassy in Moscow. Experts predict her not more than 1% of votes.
> 
> I have seen a lot of scandals with her participation. She's just a selfish b*tch, a younger version of Hillary Clinton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure she can not win but we are speaking about signs of the True Democracy. Even a open enemy of Russia has a chance to run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, all the opposition parties run for both President and Parliament (Duma) like crazy. But their problem is: they ARE NOT popular among Russians. After every huge defeat of theirs they prefer to blame Russian democracy and Putin.
> 
> A question to Putin: Mr President, Some are protesting in social media, others are taking to the streets. Is that *an opposition?* Are you prepared to talk to anyone among them?
> 
> Vladimir Putin: *I am prepared to talk to everyone who really aims to improve people's lives, to resolve the issues facing the country, but not the ones who use existing difficulties – and there are always enough difficulties anywhere you go – to promote their own political agenda.* Using difficulties as a tool for self-promotion and in order to cash in politically, only aggravates them.
> 
> *Some of them are using difficulties to their own advantage. Instead, they should offer solutions.* Those who offer solutions deserve our closest attention. They are entitled to maintain a dialogue with the authorities. This is what we are going to do.
> Direct Line with Vladimir Putin
Click to expand...


No one homo crazy liberal is popular in Russia.'Democrats' have a problem.


----------



## Baron

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Isn't she Jewish?



Her father was a jew, not mother. A very very bad jew for jews.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Anybody running against Putin had better have a food taster.


----------



## Stratford57

BTW, it's not the first time a woman is running for a president in Russia.

Irina Khakamada was one of the leaders of the Union of Rightist Forces, when she decided to run in the Russian presidential election, 2004. She received 3.9% of votes.
Irina Khakamada - Wikipedia

Most Russians don’t care about their president’s gender – Fresh poll

P.S. Why has this thread been moved to "Asia"? Russian president is and will be in Moscow, and Moscow is and will be in *Europe.*


----------



## Sbiker

Baron said:


> One of the most dumbest celebrities in Russia run for President.Nothing cam from Putin to stop her. Voters have to decide.Sure she has zero chances to win election, but the fact is: Russia becames a True Democracy where everybody ( even idiots ) can run for the First Office in country. Can you say it about most of EU-countries where folks vote for corrupted parties and can not elect the first person ( e.g. Germany )



Ksenia is analogue of Paris Hilton in Russia...

But at the place of Russian president it would be a "Horse or Apocalypse"


----------



## Sbiker

Baron said:


> Gay Leader Mr. Nasralny is very angry, he got a competitor for president office.



Russian laws forbid gay propaganda for children.
This is poster, advertising LGBT. One poster, put in the public place, where children could see it - and police MUST arrest Navalny and his promouters.

And a tons of liberals and other propagandists would hype about "political repressions" and "dictature"... 

Dictature of LAW - what we all could have as basic...


----------



## Baron

Stratford57 said:


> BTW, it's not the first time a woman is running for a president in Russia.
> 
> Irina Khakamada was one of the leaders of the Union of Rightist Forces, when she decided to run in the Russian presidential election, 2004. She received 3.9% of votes.
> Irina Khakamada - Wikipedia
> 
> Most Russians don’t care about their president’s gender – Fresh poll
> 
> P.S. Why has this thread been moved to "Asia"? Russian president is and will be in Moscow, and Moscow is and will be in *Europe.*



Because some mods have probably problem with geography!


----------



## Baron

Sbiker said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gay Leader Mr. Nasralny is very angry, he got a competitor for president office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russian laws forbid gay propaganda for children.
> This is poster, advertising LGBT. One poster, put in the public place, where children could see it - and police MUST arrest Navalny and his promouters.
> 
> And a tons of liberals and other propagandists would hype about "political repressions" and "dictature"...
> 
> Dictature of LAW - what we all could have as basic...
Click to expand...


No propaganda for faggots, bravo Putin!


----------



## Stratford57

Sbiker said:


> And a tons of liberals and other propagandists would hype about "political repressions" and "dictature"...


And Western Media will be screaming about "violating of human rights" in Russia.

Michail Zadornov, Russian satiric, said a few years ago: Western countries have destroyed tons of human lives all over the world for the sake of human rights.


----------



## Stratford57

Sbiker said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the most dumbest celebrities in Russia run for President.Nothing cam from Putin to stop her. Voters have to decide.Sure she has zero chances to win election, but the fact is: Russia becames a True Democracy where everybody ( even idiots ) can run for the First Office in country. Can you say it about most of EU-countries where folks vote for corrupted parties and can not elect the first person ( e.g. Germany )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ksenia is analogue of Paris Hilton in Russia...
> 
> But at the place of Russian president it would be a "Horse or Apocalypse"
Click to expand...

As far as I know Paris Hilton has been staying away from politics unlike Sobchack. And Paris Hilton will probably never run for president either. And unlike Sobchack I think Paris Hilton is kinda dumb.


----------



## Baron

Stratford57 said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the most dumbest celebrities in Russia run for President.Nothing cam from Putin to stop her. Voters have to decide.Sure she has zero chances to win election, but the fact is: Russia becames a True Democracy where everybody ( even idiots ) can run for the First Office in country. Can you say it about most of EU-countries where folks vote for corrupted parties and can not elect the first person ( e.g. Germany )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ksenia is analogue of Paris Hilton in Russia...
> 
> But at the place of Russian president it would be a "Horse or Apocalypse"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As far as I know Paris Hilton has been staying away from politics unlike Sobchack. And Paris Hilton will probably never run for president either. And unlike Sobchack I think Paris Hilton is kinda dumb.
Click to expand...


KS is not less dumb as Hilton


----------



## Baron

Stratford57 said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> And a tons of liberals and other propagandists would hype about "political repressions" and "dictature"...
> 
> 
> 
> And Western Media will be screaming about "violating of human rights" in Russia.
> 
> Michail Zadornov, Russian satiric, said a few years ago: Western countries have destroyed tons of human lives all over the world for the sake of human rights.
Click to expand...


Russia shall flash the meaning of western MSM presstitutes down the toilet.


----------



## Sbiker

Baron said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the most dumbest celebrities in Russia run for President.Nothing cam from Putin to stop her. Voters have to decide.Sure she has zero chances to win election, but the fact is: Russia becames a True Democracy where everybody ( even idiots ) can run for the First Office in country. Can you say it about most of EU-countries where folks vote for corrupted parties and can not elect the first person ( e.g. Germany )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ksenia is analogue of Paris Hilton in Russia...
> 
> But at the place of Russian president it would be a "Horse or Apocalypse"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As far as I know Paris Hilton has been staying away from politics unlike Sobchack. And Paris Hilton will probably never run for president either. And unlike Sobchack I think Paris Hilton is kinda dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> KS is not less dumb as Hilton
Click to expand...


Woman, who want to rule Russia successfully would have not only intellect like Elena Glinskaya... She would be also decisive like Olga... How much of this character kinds KS have?


----------



## Baron

Sbiker said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the most dumbest celebrities in Russia run for President.Nothing cam from Putin to stop her. Voters have to decide.Sure she has zero chances to win election, but the fact is: Russia becames a True Democracy where everybody ( even idiots ) can run for the First Office in country. Can you say it about most of EU-countries where folks vote for corrupted parties and can not elect the first person ( e.g. Germany )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ksenia is analogue of Paris Hilton in Russia...
> 
> But at the place of Russian president it would be a "Horse or Apocalypse"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As far as I know Paris Hilton has been staying away from politics unlike Sobchack. And Paris Hilton will probably never run for president either. And unlike Sobchack I think Paris Hilton is kinda dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> KS is not less dumb as Hilton
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Woman, who want to rule Russia successfully would have not only intellect like Elena Glinskaya... She would be also decisive like Olga... How much of this character kinds KS have?
Click to expand...


According to the Fifth Column it is not necessary. The most important thing is Papa Sobchak's circumcision.


----------



## Stratford57

Baron said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the most dumbest celebrities in Russia run for President.Nothing cam from Putin to stop her. Voters have to decide.Sure she has zero chances to win election, but the fact is: Russia becames a True Democracy where everybody ( even idiots ) can run for the First Office in country. Can you say it about most of EU-countries where folks vote for corrupted parties and can not elect the first person ( e.g. Germany )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ksenia is analogue of Paris Hilton in Russia...
> 
> But at the place of Russian president it would be a "Horse or Apocalypse"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As far as I know Paris Hilton has been staying away from politics unlike Sobchack. And Paris Hilton will probably never run for president either. And unlike Sobchack I think Paris Hilton is kinda dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> KS is not less dumb as Hilton
Click to expand...

I think Sobchack is a lot smarter than Paris Hilton.

BTW, yesterday another Russian woman with a big mouth decided to run for President.
Another Russian socialite declares intent to grab Putin’s job


----------



## Sbiker

Baron said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the most dumbest celebrities in Russia run for President.Nothing cam from Putin to stop her. Voters have to decide.Sure she has zero chances to win election, but the fact is: Russia becames a True Democracy where everybody ( even idiots ) can run for the First Office in country. Can you say it about most of EU-countries where folks vote for corrupted parties and can not elect the first person ( e.g. Germany )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ksenia is analogue of Paris Hilton in Russia...
> 
> But at the place of Russian president it would be a "Horse or Apocalypse"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As far as I know Paris Hilton has been staying away from politics unlike Sobchack. And Paris Hilton will probably never run for president either. And unlike Sobchack I think Paris Hilton is kinda dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> KS is not less dumb as Hilton
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Woman, who want to rule Russia successfully would have not only intellect like Elena Glinskaya... She would be also decisive like Olga... How much of this character kinds KS have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to the Fifth Column it is not necessary. The most important thing is Papa Sobchak's circumcision.
Click to expand...


Ha-ha... If seriously, it's a main problem - she don't know a real life in Russia.

I remember she visited a suburban train near Moscow and was indignant "How it can be! A lot of passengers are a bit drunk at Saturday morning!"

Saturday "morning" for her was 2PM. A weekend after Saturday morning shift for this passengers...


----------



## Baron

Stratford57 said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the most dumbest celebrities in Russia run for President.Nothing cam from Putin to stop her. Voters have to decide.Sure she has zero chances to win election, but the fact is: Russia becames a True Democracy where everybody ( even idiots ) can run for the First Office in country. Can you say it about most of EU-countries where folks vote for corrupted parties and can not elect the first person ( e.g. Germany )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ksenia is analogue of Paris Hilton in Russia...
> 
> But at the place of Russian president it would be a "Horse or Apocalypse"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As far as I know Paris Hilton has been staying away from politics unlike Sobchack. And Paris Hilton will probably never run for president either. And unlike Sobchack I think Paris Hilton is kinda dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> KS is not less dumb as Hilton
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Sobchack is a lot smarter than Paris Hilton.
> 
> BTW, yesterday another Russian woman with a big mouth decided to run for President.
> Another Russian socialite declares intent to grab Putin’s job
Click to expand...


In my opinion PH is more smart and honest, she run an Imperial  which KS  never dreamed about.
KS is just a presstitute whore born by a larcenous and circumcised father.


----------



## Stratford57

Baron said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the most dumbest celebrities in Russia run for President.Nothing cam from Putin to stop her. Voters have to decide.Sure she has zero chances to win election, but the fact is: Russia becames a True Democracy where everybody ( even idiots ) can run for the First Office in country. Can you say it about most of EU-countries where folks vote for corrupted parties and can not elect the first person ( e.g. Germany )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ksenia is analogue of Paris Hilton in Russia...
> 
> But at the place of Russian president it would be a "Horse or Apocalypse"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As far as I know Paris Hilton has been staying away from politics unlike Sobchack. And Paris Hilton will probably never run for president either. And unlike Sobchack I think Paris Hilton is kinda dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> KS is not less dumb as Hilton
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Sobchack is a lot smarter than Paris Hilton.
> 
> BTW, yesterday another Russian woman with a big mouth decided to run for President.
> Another Russian socialite declares intent to grab Putin’s job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my opinion PH is more smart and honest, she run an Imperial  which KS  never dreamed about.
> KS is just a presstitute whore born by a larcenous and circumcised father.
Click to expand...


What makes you think Anataoly Sobchack was Jewish? He was a very respectable man and a true patriot. Sbiker , what do you know about him?

This is what I found about A. Sobchack on the Internet: His mother’s dad was Russian and mother’s mom was Ukrainian. His father’s dad was  Polish and his father’s mom was Czech.
Анатолий Собчак: биография и личная жизнь

He looks like all other Russians do and even has a pug nose:


----------



## deanrd

Huh?


----------



## Baron

Stratford57 said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ksenia is analogue of Paris Hilton in Russia...
> 
> But at the place of Russian president it would be a "Horse or Apocalypse"
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know Paris Hilton has been staying away from politics unlike Sobchack. And Paris Hilton will probably never run for president either. And unlike Sobchack I think Paris Hilton is kinda dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> KS is not less dumb as Hilton
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Sobchack is a lot smarter than Paris Hilton.
> 
> BTW, yesterday another Russian woman with a big mouth decided to run for President.
> Another Russian socialite declares intent to grab Putin’s job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my opinion PH is more smart and honest, she run an Imperial  which KS  never dreamed about.
> KS is just a presstitute whore born by a larcenous and circumcised father.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think Anataoly Sobchack was Jewish? He was a very respectable man and a true patriot. Sbiker , what do you know about him?
> 
> This is what I found about A. Sobchack on the Internet: His mother’s dad was Russian and mother’s mom was Ukrainian. His father’s dad was  Polish and his father’s mom was Czech.
> Анатолий Собчак: биография и личная жизнь
> 
> He looks like all other Russians do and even has a pug nose:
Click to expand...



Can you Russian language?
If not than google.

Ксения Собчак обнажила свои еврейские корни
Еврейка Людмила Нарусова: «Русских нужно истребить!» | День X


----------



## Stratford57

Baron said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know Paris Hilton has been staying away from politics unlike Sobchack. And Paris Hilton will probably never run for president either. And unlike Sobchack I think Paris Hilton is kinda dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KS is not less dumb as Hilton
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Sobchack is a lot smarter than Paris Hilton.
> 
> BTW, yesterday another Russian woman with a big mouth decided to run for President.
> Another Russian socialite declares intent to grab Putin’s job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my opinion PH is more smart and honest, she run an Imperial  which KS  never dreamed about.
> KS is just a presstitute whore born by a larcenous and circumcised father.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think Anataoly Sobchack was Jewish? He was a very respectable man and a true patriot. Sbiker , what do you know about him?
> 
> This is what I found about A. Sobchack on the Internet: His mother’s dad was Russian and mother’s mom was Ukrainian. His father’s dad was  Polish and his father’s mom was Czech.
> Анатолий Собчак: биография и личная жизнь
> 
> He looks like all other Russians do and even has a pug nose:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can you Russian language?
> If not than google.
> 
> Ксения Собчак обнажила свои еврейские корни
> Еврейка Людмила Нарусова: «Русских нужно истребить!» | День X
Click to expand...

I know Russian better than I know English because I AM Russian.

I know her mom, L. Narusova, she doesn't look Jewish either, may be more Tatar. And I don't trust Internet if I can see with my own eyes. But everything's possible...


----------



## Baron

Stratford57 said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> KS is not less dumb as Hilton
> 
> 
> 
> I think Sobchack is a lot smarter than Paris Hilton.
> 
> BTW, yesterday another Russian woman with a big mouth decided to run for President.
> Another Russian socialite declares intent to grab Putin’s job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my opinion PH is more smart and honest, she run an Imperial  which KS  never dreamed about.
> KS is just a presstitute whore born by a larcenous and circumcised father.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think Anataoly Sobchack was Jewish? He was a very respectable man and a true patriot. Sbiker , what do you know about him?
> 
> This is what I found about A. Sobchack on the Internet: His mother’s dad was Russian and mother’s mom was Ukrainian. His father’s dad was  Polish and his father’s mom was Czech.
> Анатолий Собчак: биография и личная жизнь
> 
> He looks like all other Russians do and even has a pug nose:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can you Russian language?
> If not than google.
> 
> Ксения Собчак обнажила свои еврейские корни
> Еврейка Людмила Нарусова: «Русских нужно истребить!» | День X
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know Russian better than I know English because I AM Russian.
> 
> I know her mom, L. Narusova, she doesn't look Jewish either, may be more Tatar. And I don't trust Internet if I can see with my own eyes. But everything's possible...
Click to expand...


It is difficult to understand why Jews hate Russians so much. Just for remembrance Russians saved them from concentration camps and ended Holocaust.As 'thank' Russian became 'perestroika'.


----------



## Stratford57

Baron said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know Paris Hilton has been staying away from politics unlike Sobchack. And Paris Hilton will probably never run for president either. And unlike Sobchack I think Paris Hilton is kinda dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KS is not less dumb as Hilton
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Sobchack is a lot smarter than Paris Hilton.
> 
> BTW, yesterday another Russian woman with a big mouth decided to run for President.
> Another Russian socialite declares intent to grab Putin’s job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my opinion PH is more smart and honest, she run an Imperial  which KS  never dreamed about.
> KS is just a presstitute whore born by a larcenous and circumcised father.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think Anataoly Sobchack was Jewish? He was a very respectable man and a true patriot. Sbiker , what do you know about him?
> 
> This is what I found about A. Sobchack on the Internet: His mother’s dad was Russian and mother’s mom was Ukrainian. His father’s dad was  Polish and his father’s mom was Czech.
> Анатолий Собчак: биография и личная жизнь
> 
> He looks like all other Russians do and even has a pug nose:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can you Russian language?
> If not than google.
> 
> Ксения Собчак обнажила свои еврейские корни
> Еврейка Людмила Нарусова: «Русских нужно истребить!» | День X
Click to expand...


You know, Baron, I just read your article and you may be right: Narusova may have some Jewish roots. Who would have known... Sbiker, what do you know about that?


----------



## Sbiker

Stratford57 said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> KS is not less dumb as Hilton
> 
> 
> 
> I think Sobchack is a lot smarter than Paris Hilton.
> 
> BTW, yesterday another Russian woman with a big mouth decided to run for President.
> Another Russian socialite declares intent to grab Putin’s job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my opinion PH is more smart and honest, she run an Imperial  which KS  never dreamed about.
> KS is just a presstitute whore born by a larcenous and circumcised father.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think Anataoly Sobchack was Jewish? He was a very respectable man and a true patriot. Sbiker , what do you know about him?
> 
> This is what I found about A. Sobchack on the Internet: His mother’s dad was Russian and mother’s mom was Ukrainian. His father’s dad was  Polish and his father’s mom was Czech.
> Анатолий Собчак: биография и личная жизнь
> 
> He looks like all other Russians do and even has a pug nose:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can you Russian language?
> If not than google.
> 
> Ксения Собчак обнажила свои еврейские корни
> Еврейка Людмила Нарусова: «Русских нужно истребить!» | День X
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, Baron, I just read your article and you may be right: Narusova may have some Jewish roots. Who would have known... Sbiker, what do you know about that?
Click to expand...


)) At first, I know a lot of Jews here and I cannot say, they hate Russians. True Jews usually sympathize Russians because of 1). They remember, who stopped the Holocaust and helped to create Israel and 2). Russians are bad businessmen but awesome engineers and mechanicians, working in businesses, Jews organize.

Either Narusova or Sobchak - there are no meaning, have they Jew root, or no. They are "liberals" and "dissidents" - so that's why they hate Russians. It's not a nationality, it's just a phimosis of their brain.

And another one interesting thing. "Jews question" was popular in latest Soviet Union. It was a time, when some clans of Jews owned a lot of good positions in science and industry not by principle of "who is the best for this position" but my principle "who is my relative or, at least, another Jew". So, both kinds of tries - to inflate anti-Semitism or to find "Jews root" in own family - it's a way of later-Soviet thinking, "sovok". That's real serious problem in Russia. After 90ths Russians in mass have learned to live and think, as other people in world. Russian elites in mass - no, almost all of them imagine, they continue to live in a late Soviet Union. People are really seeing, who continue to live in Gorbachev times and don't want to vote for them...


----------



## Sbiker

Baron said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know Paris Hilton has been staying away from politics unlike Sobchack. And Paris Hilton will probably never run for president either. And unlike Sobchack I think Paris Hilton is kinda dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KS is not less dumb as Hilton
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Sobchack is a lot smarter than Paris Hilton.
> 
> BTW, yesterday another Russian woman with a big mouth decided to run for President.
> Another Russian socialite declares intent to grab Putin’s job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my opinion PH is more smart and honest, she run an Imperial  which KS  never dreamed about.
> KS is just a presstitute whore born by a larcenous and circumcised father.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think Anataoly Sobchack was Jewish? He was a very respectable man and a true patriot. Sbiker , what do you know about him?
> 
> This is what I found about A. Sobchack on the Internet: His mother’s dad was Russian and mother’s mom was Ukrainian. His father’s dad was  Polish and his father’s mom was Czech.
> Анатолий Собчак: биография и личная жизнь
> 
> He looks like all other Russians do and even has a pug nose:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can you Russian language?
> If not than google.
> 
> Ксения Собчак обнажила свои еврейские корни
> Еврейка Людмила Нарусова: «Русских нужно истребить!» | День X
Click to expand...


Ha-ha, I just read an article... "Jew by lastname" - a good joke...

Many Jews in Russia really have non-Russian lastnames, not because they Jews, but because they immigrants to Russia not so many generations ago. So, someone like "Ivankin" or "Petrovsky" could be a greater more Jew, then "Narusovich" or "Steinman" etc... 
It seems, she's not Jew, but Lithuvian from Belorussia - it explains her anti-Russian speech - just a national Baltic wishes "to find a senior and to serve him"


----------



## Balancer

Another woman from show business announced her decision to run for president of Russia. Now it's Catherine Gordon.

Gordon goes to the President: experts and ex-husband skeptical – Russia news today

 

But, of course, they understand that they have no chance. And this is a way to raise your media popularity


----------



## Sbiker

Balancer said:


> Another woman from show business announced her decision to run for president of Russia. Now it's Catherine Gordon.
> 
> Gordon goes to the President: experts and ex-husband skeptical – Russia news today
> 
> View attachment 157916
> 
> But, of course, they understand that they have no chance. And this is a way to raise your media popularity



A cute girl  

Белковский: «Катя Гордон будет баллотироваться в президенты назло Собчак» /  — Ярск-Инфо

It seems she just want to revenge to Sobchak... Why not?


----------



## frigidweirdo

Baron said:


> One of the most dumbest celebrities in Russia run for President.Nothing cam from Putin to stop her. Voters have to decide.Sure she has zero chances to win election, but the fact is: Russia becames a True Democracy where everybody ( even idiots ) can run for the First Office in country. Can you say it about most of EU-countries where folks vote for corrupted parties and can not elect the first person ( e.g. Germany )



So, it's a pure democracy because they let people enter and then make sure they'll never, ever be able to win? Er.....

The reality is in most, if not all, European democracies you can make your own party and run to be leader of your country. Most will fail.


----------



## Balancer

frigidweirdo said:


> The reality is in most, if not all, European democracies you can make your own party and run to be leader of your country. Most will fail.



Democracy is the power of those who control the media 



> Let me tell you, young man — the dirty little secret of democracy is that just because you get a vote, doesn’t mean you get your choice….
> 
> // Lois McMaster Bujold - Wikipedia


----------



## frigidweirdo

Balancer said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reality is in most, if not all, European democracies you can make your own party and run to be leader of your country. Most will fail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Democracy is the power of those who control the media
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me tell you, young man — the dirty little secret of democracy is that just because you get a vote, doesn’t mean you get your choice….
> 
> // Lois McMaster Bujold - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Indeed. People think they're free, and they just roll over like a cute puppy and let themselves be stroked.


----------



## Balancer

frigidweirdo said:


> People think they're free, and they just roll over like a cute puppy and let themselves be stroked.



Broken windows theory - Wikipedia

The principle is much broader, of course. It deals not only with crime. 2/3 of people do the same thing as everyone else. The notion that "everyone else is doing" nowadays is largely derived from the media, not from the immediate environment


----------



## Baron

Stratford57 said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> KS is not less dumb as Hilton
> 
> 
> 
> I think Sobchack is a lot smarter than Paris Hilton.
> 
> BTW, yesterday another Russian woman with a big mouth decided to run for President.
> Another Russian socialite declares intent to grab Putin’s job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my opinion PH is more smart and honest, she run an Imperial  which KS  never dreamed about.
> KS is just a presstitute whore born by a larcenous and circumcised father.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think Anataoly Sobchack was Jewish? He was a very respectable man and a true patriot. Sbiker , what do you know about him?
> 
> This is what I found about A. Sobchack on the Internet: His mother’s dad was Russian and mother’s mom was Ukrainian. His father’s dad was  Polish and his father’s mom was Czech.
> Анатолий Собчак: биография и личная жизнь
> 
> He looks like all other Russians do and even has a pug nose:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can you Russian language?
> If not than google.
> 
> Ксения Собчак обнажила свои еврейские корни
> Еврейка Людмила Нарусова: «Русских нужно истребить!» | День X
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, Baron, I just read your article and you may be right: Narusova may have some Jewish roots. Who would have known... Sbiker, what do you know about that?
Click to expand...


It could be some Jews became Russian patriots.Unfortunately most of them hate both Russia and Russians.


----------



## Balancer

Baron said:


> It could be some Jews became Russian patriots.Unfortunately most of them hate both Russia and Russians.



Yes. Russians traditionally treat Jews better than Jews do toward Russians.


----------



## Baron

Balancer said:


> Another woman from show business announced her decision to run for president of Russia. Now it's Catherine Gordon.
> 
> Gordon goes to the President: experts and ex-husband skeptical – Russia news today
> 
> View attachment 157916
> 
> But, of course, they understand that they have no chance. And this is a way to raise your media popularity



But it is the sign of a true democracy in Russia. Anybody can run for president.


----------



## Balancer

Baron said:


> But it is the sign of a true democracy in Russia. Anybody can run for president.



Any person can declare that he will run for president. But in order to pass official registration in candidates, you must be over 35 years old, live in Russia for more than 10 years, collect 300,000 signatures from voters ... Here on the last demand, some may fail. Although, on the other hand, Sobchak has 5.3 million subscribers in the Instagram


----------



## Baron

Balancer said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it is the sign of a true democracy in Russia. Anybody can run for president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any person can declare that he will run for president. But in order to pass official registration in candidates, you must be over 35 years old, live in Russia for more than 10 years, collect 300,000 signatures from voters ... Here on the last demand, some may fail. Although, on the other hand, Sobchak has 5.3 million subscribers in the Instagram
Click to expand...


In the most of EU countries it is impossible.E.g. in DDR 2.0 Germany


----------



## Balancer

Baron said:


> E.g. in DDR 2.0 Germany



The German system of government always surprises me


----------



## Esmeralda

Baron said:


> One of the most dumbest celebrities in Russia run for President.Nothing cam from Putin to stop her. Voters have to decide.Sure she has zero chances to win election, but the fact is: Russia becames a True Democracy where everybody ( even idiots ) can run for the First Office in country. Can you say it about most of EU-countries where folks vote for corrupted parties and can not elect the first person ( e.g. Germany )


You people are so gullible.  Russia is not a democracy and there is no democratic vote.  Russian election: does the data suggest Putin won through fraud?


----------



## Balancer

Esmeralda said:


> Russia is not a democracy and there is no democratic vote.  Russian election: does the data suggest Putin won through fraud?



You draw conclusions on the Western media. And here we see the people's real attitude towards Putin. He has overwhelming support among the population.


----------



## Esmeralda

Balancer said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia is not a democracy and there is no democratic vote.  Russian election: does the data suggest Putin won through fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You draw conclusions on the Western media. And here we see the people's real attitude towards Putin. He has overwhelming support among the population.
Click to expand...

Do some research as to why he is 'popular.'  As well, if he was so confident of winning and so democratic,  why did he use fraud to make sure  he won?  You  people are so ignorant of modern world history, of Russia before Putin and during Putin.  As well, your ability to reason logically is abysmal.  It is not a logical  conclusion to make that this young woman being allowed to run is proof Russia is a democracy.


----------



## Balancer

Esmeralda said:


> As well, your ability to reason logically is abysmal.



Yes, this is the greatest misfortune of the Western man in the street. A person sees a picture only from one side and believes that he knows it whole. This is not logical.



 

I, unlike you, see the situation from different angles. And I draw information from different sources.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Esmeralda said:


> Balancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia is not a democracy and there is no democratic vote.  Russian election: does the data suggest Putin won through fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You draw conclusions on the Western media. And here we see the people's real attitude towards Putin. He has overwhelming support among the population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do some research as to why he is 'popular.'  As well, if he was so confident of winning and so democratic,  why did he use fraud to make sure  he won?  You  people are so ignorant of modern world history, of Russia before Putin and during Putin.  As well, your ability to reason logically is abysmal.  It is not a logical  conclusion to make that this young woman being allowed to run is proof Russia is a democracy.
Click to expand...

are you actually claiming to know more about Russia and what Russian people think than a man that actually is a Russian living in Russia?


----------



## Esmeralda

Balancer said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia is not a democracy and there is no democratic vote.  Russian election: does the data suggest Putin won through fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You draw conclusions on the Western media. And here we see the people's real attitude towards Putin. He has overwhelming support among the population.
Click to expand...

And there is a reason why,  which I told you to research.  Ignorance is no excuse;  you are making an assumption based on one facet, something that goes against the concept your visual portrays.  Don't blame me for your ignorance.


----------



## Esmeralda

Two Thumbs said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia is not a democracy and there is no democratic vote.  Russian election: does the data suggest Putin won through fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You draw conclusions on the Western media. And here we see the people's real attitude towards Putin. He has overwhelming support among the population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do some research as to why he is 'popular.'  As well, if he was so confident of winning and so democratic,  why did he use fraud to make sure  he won?  You  people are so ignorant of modern world history, of Russia before Putin and during Putin.  As well, your ability to reason logically is abysmal.  It is not a logical  conclusion to make that this young woman being allowed to run is proof Russia is a democracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you actually claiming to know more about Russia and what Russian people think than a man that actually is a Russian living in Russia?
Click to expand...

you people are so gullible


----------



## Two Thumbs

Balancer said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia is not a democracy and there is no democratic vote.  Russian election: does the data suggest Putin won through fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You draw conclusions on the Western media. And here we see the people's real attitude towards Putin. He has overwhelming support among the population.
Click to expand...

People in America actually do know that putin is loved in his country and that he loves his country back.

however when this became common knowledge, we were suffering under a man that clearly hated America and worked to change our fundamentals.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Esmeralda said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia is not a democracy and there is no democratic vote.  Russian election: does the data suggest Putin won through fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You draw conclusions on the Western media. And here we see the people's real attitude towards Putin. He has overwhelming support among the population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do some research as to why he is 'popular.'  As well, if he was so confident of winning and so democratic,  why did he use fraud to make sure  he won?  You  people are so ignorant of modern world history, of Russia before Putin and during Putin.  As well, your ability to reason logically is abysmal.  It is not a logical  conclusion to make that this young woman being allowed to run is proof Russia is a democracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you actually claiming to know more about Russia and what Russian people think than a man that actually is a Russian living in Russia?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you people are so gullible
Click to expand...

you think you know more about Russia than him.

you are making clear, again, that you're a fucking moron.


----------



## Balancer

Two Thumbs said:


> you think you know more about Russia than him.
> 
> you are making clear, again, that you're a fucking moron.



Do not insult a woman, even when she is not right  Especially, in my opinion, she thinks I'm a paid agent of the Kremlin, who is leading false propaganda  And in such cases, it's impossible to convince a person. It's easier just to stop reacting.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Balancer said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> you think you know more about Russia than him.
> 
> you are making clear, again, that you're a fucking moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do not insult a woman, even when she is not right  Especially, in my opinion, she thinks I'm a paid agent of the Kremlin, who is leading false propaganda  And in such cases, it's impossible to convince a person. It's easier just to stop reacting.
Click to expand...

A gentleman?

on the internet?

Well good on you fro keeping it up.

Me and Es go back a bit, she can give as good as she gets.


----------



## Balancer

Two Thumbs said:


> A gentleman?
> 
> on the internet?



I'm just an old sexist, who grew up in the USSR, where we were taught that a man should give in to a woman 

And, I've been on the Internet since the 1990s, when there were so few women that they were forgiven for everything


----------



## Baron

Balancer said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> E.g. in DDR 2.0 Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The German system of government always surprises me
Click to expand...


Germany is run by idiots.


----------



## Baron

Esmeralda said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the most dumbest celebrities in Russia run for President.Nothing cam from Putin to stop her. Voters have to decide.Sure she has zero chances to win election, but the fact is: Russia becames a True Democracy where everybody ( even idiots ) can run for the First Office in country. Can you say it about most of EU-countries where folks vote for corrupted parties and can not elect the first person ( e.g. Germany )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You people are so gullible.  Russia is not a democracy and there is no democratic vote.  Russian election: does the data suggest Putin won through fraud?
Click to expand...


All western Alt-Rights support Putin and Russia, are we dumb?


----------



## Baron

Balancer said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia is not a democracy and there is no democratic vote.  Russian election: does the data suggest Putin won through fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You draw conclusions on the Western media. And here we see the people's real attitude towards Putin. He has overwhelming support among the population.
Click to expand...


95% of western mainstream 'medias' are lying presstitutes, we sooner trust RT as CNN, ABC, CBS & Co


----------



## Stratford57

Baron said:


> Balancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia is not a democracy and there is no democratic vote.  Russian election: does the data suggest Putin won through fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You draw conclusions on the Western media. And here we see the people's real attitude towards Putin. He has overwhelming support among the population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 95% of western mainstream 'medias' are lying presstitutes, we sooner trust RT as CNN, ABC, CBS & Co
Click to expand...

.. and most of them are Soros' prostitutes.


----------



## Baron

Stratford57 said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia is not a democracy and there is no democratic vote.  Russian election: does the data suggest Putin won through fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You draw conclusions on the Western media. And here we see the people's real attitude towards Putin. He has overwhelming support among the population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 95% of western mainstream 'medias' are lying presstitutes, we sooner trust RT as CNN, ABC, CBS & Co
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .. and most of them are Soros' prostitutes.
> 
> View attachment 157964
Click to expand...


Not only Soros alone, there are lot of bitches who want to poison good relationship between two peoples and cause the WWIII.Mots of them have a good relationship to filthy Russian 'Fifth column', finance it and desire starvation of tens of millions Russians. Not American People who is betrayed, but a tiny very small stinky dirty sh... provokes a war between Russia and USA.

Unfortunately Trump becames a Soros bitch too, only Bannon is still OK.


----------



## Stratford57

Baron said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia is not a democracy and there is no democratic vote.  Russian election: does the data suggest Putin won through fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You draw conclusions on the Western media. And here we see the people's real attitude towards Putin. He has overwhelming support among the population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 95% of western mainstream 'medias' are lying presstitutes, we sooner trust RT as CNN, ABC, CBS & Co
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .. and most of them are Soros' prostitutes.
> 
> View attachment 157964
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only Soros alone, there are lot of bitches who want to poison good relationship between two peoples and cause the WWIII.Mots of them have a good relationship to filthy Russian 'Fifth column', finance it and desire starvation of tens of millions Russians. Not American People who is betrayed, but a tiny very small stinky dirty sh... provokes a war between Russia and USA.
> 
> Unfortunately Trump becames a Soros bitch too, only Bannon is still OK.
Click to expand...


I doubt Trump will ever become Soros' puppet, Trump has been a leader by nature. He's s been hobbled by Deep State as much as possible. Even Putin mentioned that last week.

John Fraher (Bloomberg): But do you think, just getting back to what you said a moment ago, do you think that *Donald Trump has become a hostage of the American political system*?

Vladimir Putin: I think a person like Mr Trump, with his personality, will never be anybody’s hostage.
Russian Energy Week Forum plenary session

Andrei Sushentsov: The impression is that Trump is breaking all records in unpredictability. And it seems that cooperation with Hillary Clinton perhaps would have been more comprehensible. What is your take on this situation?

Vladimir Putin: We do not know how things could have turned out in reality either, do we?

With regard to the incumbent president, as I said a year ago – and I can repeat this now – we will do our job. And I am saying now: we are working with the president that the American people have elected. As for unpredictability, he is not the only one to blame. *It also has to do with the intense opposition in the country.*

After all, *he is being prevented from carrying out any of his election platforms and plans.* In health care, in other spheres. The moment he makes a decision on migrants, a court immediately blocks it. This is happening all the time. So to say that he is the only source of this unpredictability – no, *this depends on the entire US political system.* Nevertheless, we will work with the partners that we have.

Mr Trump was elected by the American people. *And for this reason alone he should be treated with respect even if you disagree with a position of his.*

*He is being disrespected in the country. This is a deplorable, negative aspect of the American political system.* You can argue but you cannot show disrespect. *Not just for him personally but for the people who have voted for him.
Meeting of the Valdai International Discussion Club
*


----------



## Esmeralda

Baron said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the most dumbest celebrities in Russia run for President.Nothing cam from Putin to stop her. Voters have to decide.Sure she has zero chances to win election, but the fact is: Russia becames a True Democracy where everybody ( even idiots ) can run for the First Office in country. Can you say it about most of EU-countries where folks vote for corrupted parties and can not elect the first person ( e.g. Germany )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You people are so gullible.  Russia is not a democracy and there is no democratic vote.  Russian election: does the data suggest Putin won through fraud?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All western Alt-Rights support Putin and Russia, are we dumb?
Click to expand...

Yes.


----------



## Baron

Stratford57 said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia is not a democracy and there is no democratic vote.  Russian election: does the data suggest Putin won through fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You draw conclusions on the Western media. And here we see the people's real attitude towards Putin. He has overwhelming support among the population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 95% of western mainstream 'medias' are lying presstitutes, we sooner trust RT as CNN, ABC, CBS & Co
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .. and most of them are Soros' prostitutes.
> 
> View attachment 157964
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only Soros alone, there are lot of bitches who want to poison good relationship between two peoples and cause the WWIII.Mots of them have a good relationship to filthy Russian 'Fifth column', finance it and desire starvation of tens of millions Russians. Not American People who is betrayed, but a tiny very small stinky dirty sh... provokes a war between Russia and USA.
> 
> Unfortunately Trump becames a Soros bitch too, only Bannon is still OK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt Trump will ever become Soros' puppet, Trump has been a leader by nature. He's s been hobbled by Deep State as much as possible. Even Putin mentioned that last week.
> 
> John Fraher (Bloomberg): But do you think, just getting back to what you said a moment ago, do you think that *Donald Trump has become a hostage of the American political system*?
> 
> Vladimir Putin: I think a person like Mr Trump, with his personality, will never be anybody’s hostage.
> Russian Energy Week Forum plenary session
> 
> Andrei Sushentsov: The impression is that Trump is breaking all records in unpredictability. And it seems that cooperation with Hillary Clinton perhaps would have been more comprehensible. What is your take on this situation?
> 
> Vladimir Putin: We do not know how things could have turned out in reality either, do we?
> 
> With regard to the incumbent president, as I said a year ago – and I can repeat this now – we will do our job. And I am saying now: we are working with the president that the American people have elected. As for unpredictability, he is not the only one to blame. *It also has to do with the intense opposition in the country.*
> 
> After all, *he is being prevented from carrying out any of his election platforms and plans.* In health care, in other spheres. The moment he makes a decision on migrants, a court immediately blocks it. This is happening all the time. So to say that he is the only source of this unpredictability – no, *this depends on the entire US political system.* Nevertheless, we will work with the partners that we have.
> 
> Mr Trump was elected by the American people. *And for this reason alone he should be treated with respect even if you disagree with a position of his.*
> 
> *He is being disrespected in the country. This is a deplorable, negative aspect of the American political system.* You can argue but you cannot show disrespect. *Not just for him personally but for the people who have voted for him.
> Meeting of the Valdai International Discussion Club*
Click to expand...


Nevertheless he is a Deep State's nigga.Too sad,but true.


----------



## Stratford57

Baron said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> You draw conclusions on the Western media. And here we see the people's real attitude towards Putin. He has overwhelming support among the population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 95% of western mainstream 'medias' are lying presstitutes, we sooner trust RT as CNN, ABC, CBS & Co
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .. and most of them are Soros' prostitutes.
> 
> View attachment 157964
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only Soros alone, there are lot of bitches who want to poison good relationship between two peoples and cause the WWIII.Mots of them have a good relationship to filthy Russian 'Fifth column', finance it and desire starvation of tens of millions Russians. Not American People who is betrayed, but a tiny very small stinky dirty sh... provokes a war between Russia and USA.
> 
> Unfortunately Trump becames a Soros bitch too, only Bannon is still OK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt Trump will ever become Soros' puppet, Trump has been a leader by nature. He's s been hobbled by Deep State as much as possible. Even Putin mentioned that last week.
> 
> John Fraher (Bloomberg): But do you think, just getting back to what you said a moment ago, do you think that *Donald Trump has become a hostage of the American political system*?
> 
> Vladimir Putin: I think a person like Mr Trump, with his personality, will never be anybody’s hostage.
> Russian Energy Week Forum plenary session
> 
> Andrei Sushentsov: The impression is that Trump is breaking all records in unpredictability. And it seems that cooperation with Hillary Clinton perhaps would have been more comprehensible. What is your take on this situation?
> 
> Vladimir Putin: We do not know how things could have turned out in reality either, do we?
> 
> With regard to the incumbent president, as I said a year ago – and I can repeat this now – we will do our job. And I am saying now: we are working with the president that the American people have elected. As for unpredictability, he is not the only one to blame. *It also has to do with the intense opposition in the country.*
> 
> After all, *he is being prevented from carrying out any of his election platforms and plans.* In health care, in other spheres. The moment he makes a decision on migrants, a court immediately blocks it. This is happening all the time. So to say that he is the only source of this unpredictability – no, *this depends on the entire US political system.* Nevertheless, we will work with the partners that we have.
> 
> Mr Trump was elected by the American people. *And for this reason alone he should be treated with respect even if you disagree with a position of his.*
> 
> *He is being disrespected in the country. This is a deplorable, negative aspect of the American political system.* You can argue but you cannot show disrespect. *Not just for him personally but for the people who have voted for him.
> Meeting of the Valdai International Discussion Club*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nevertheless he is a Deep State's nigga.Too sad,but true.
Click to expand...

Just like all your country is and Trump is just an American citizen. It's sad but true.


----------



## Baron

Stratford57 said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 95% of western mainstream 'medias' are lying presstitutes, we sooner trust RT as CNN, ABC, CBS & Co
> 
> 
> 
> .. and most of them are Soros' prostitutes.
> 
> View attachment 157964
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only Soros alone, there are lot of bitches who want to poison good relationship between two peoples and cause the WWIII.Mots of them have a good relationship to filthy Russian 'Fifth column', finance it and desire starvation of tens of millions Russians. Not American People who is betrayed, but a tiny very small stinky dirty sh... provokes a war between Russia and USA.
> 
> Unfortunately Trump becames a Soros bitch too, only Bannon is still OK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt Trump will ever become Soros' puppet, Trump has been a leader by nature. He's s been hobbled by Deep State as much as possible. Even Putin mentioned that last week.
> 
> John Fraher (Bloomberg): But do you think, just getting back to what you said a moment ago, do you think that *Donald Trump has become a hostage of the American political system*?
> 
> Vladimir Putin: I think a person like Mr Trump, with his personality, will never be anybody’s hostage.
> Russian Energy Week Forum plenary session
> 
> Andrei Sushentsov: The impression is that Trump is breaking all records in unpredictability. And it seems that cooperation with Hillary Clinton perhaps would have been more comprehensible. What is your take on this situation?
> 
> Vladimir Putin: We do not know how things could have turned out in reality either, do we?
> 
> With regard to the incumbent president, as I said a year ago – and I can repeat this now – we will do our job. And I am saying now: we are working with the president that the American people have elected. As for unpredictability, he is not the only one to blame. *It also has to do with the intense opposition in the country.*
> 
> After all, *he is being prevented from carrying out any of his election platforms and plans.* In health care, in other spheres. The moment he makes a decision on migrants, a court immediately blocks it. This is happening all the time. So to say that he is the only source of this unpredictability – no, *this depends on the entire US political system.* Nevertheless, we will work with the partners that we have.
> 
> Mr Trump was elected by the American people. *And for this reason alone he should be treated with respect even if you disagree with a position of his.*
> 
> *He is being disrespected in the country. This is a deplorable, negative aspect of the American political system.* You can argue but you cannot show disrespect. *Not just for him personally but for the people who have voted for him.
> Meeting of the Valdai International Discussion Club*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nevertheless he is a Deep State's nigga.Too sad,but true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like all your country is and he's just an American citizen. It's sad but true.
Click to expand...


More and more Americans are waking up  for example the red voters can vote for Bannon if he run for potus. In difference to other countries Americans still have the second Amendment and can defend themselves against dictatorial governments.Not all, but many are indeed slaves of  Deep State, unfortunately.


----------



## Stratford57

Baron said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .. and most of them are Soros' prostitutes.
> 
> View attachment 157964
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only Soros alone, there are lot of bitches who want to poison good relationship between two peoples and cause the WWIII.Mots of them have a good relationship to filthy Russian 'Fifth column', finance it and desire starvation of tens of millions Russians. Not American People who is betrayed, but a tiny very small stinky dirty sh... provokes a war between Russia and USA.
> 
> Unfortunately Trump becames a Soros bitch too, only Bannon is still OK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt Trump will ever become Soros' puppet, Trump has been a leader by nature. He's s been hobbled by Deep State as much as possible. Even Putin mentioned that last week.
> 
> John Fraher (Bloomberg): But do you think, just getting back to what you said a moment ago, do you think that *Donald Trump has become a hostage of the American political system*?
> 
> Vladimir Putin: I think a person like Mr Trump, with his personality, will never be anybody’s hostage.
> Russian Energy Week Forum plenary session
> 
> Andrei Sushentsov: The impression is that Trump is breaking all records in unpredictability. And it seems that cooperation with Hillary Clinton perhaps would have been more comprehensible. What is your take on this situation?
> 
> Vladimir Putin: We do not know how things could have turned out in reality either, do we?
> 
> With regard to the incumbent president, as I said a year ago – and I can repeat this now – we will do our job. And I am saying now: we are working with the president that the American people have elected. As for unpredictability, he is not the only one to blame. *It also has to do with the intense opposition in the country.*
> 
> After all, *he is being prevented from carrying out any of his election platforms and plans.* In health care, in other spheres. The moment he makes a decision on migrants, a court immediately blocks it. This is happening all the time. So to say that he is the only source of this unpredictability – no, *this depends on the entire US political system.* Nevertheless, we will work with the partners that we have.
> 
> Mr Trump was elected by the American people. *And for this reason alone he should be treated with respect even if you disagree with a position of his.*
> 
> *He is being disrespected in the country. This is a deplorable, negative aspect of the American political system.* You can argue but you cannot show disrespect. *Not just for him personally but for the people who have voted for him.
> Meeting of the Valdai International Discussion Club*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nevertheless he is a Deep State's nigga.Too sad,but true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like all your country is and he's just an American citizen. It's sad but true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More and more Americans are waking up  for example the red voters can vote for Bannon if he run for potus. In difference to other countries Americans still have the second Amendment and can defend themselves against dictatorial governments.Not all, but many are indeed slaves of  Deep State, unfortunately.
Click to expand...

And from my own experience on this forum  almost half a country has woken up suddenly when Trump appeared on political stage, threw away all idiotic political correctness and started talking about cooperation with Russia. I almost fell down from my chair seeing how the people who were calling me "a Putin's agent" before started figuring out how much Western Media was lying to them and manipulating the whole country's public opinion so that Deep State could keep doing their dirty and bloody actions all over the world including their own country.

So, if nothing else, Trump has been able to open the eyes of half a country. At least.


----------



## Balancer

Stratford57 said:


> So, if nothing else, Trump has been able to open the eyes of half a country. At least.



By the way, yes. I remember how hard it was to argue with the Americans two years ago. Faith in the media was fanatical. What they said on CNN or Reuters is an absolute truth, they never lie. Unlike constantly and in all lying Russian mass media  About the last I did not argue, the Russian media in Russia are not the main source of information. And the Russians historically, since the times of the USSR do not trust official sources. But what to do with the belief in the truth of the Western media was incomprehensible. There were, of course, cases when the lies of these media could be documented, but nobody could believe this evidence 

And, suddenly, in the US, many believed that the media, it turns out, do not always tell the truth. Fantastic!


----------



## Baron

Stratford57 said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only Soros alone, there are lot of bitches who want to poison good relationship between two peoples and cause the WWIII.Mots of them have a good relationship to filthy Russian 'Fifth column', finance it and desire starvation of tens of millions Russians. Not American People who is betrayed, but a tiny very small stinky dirty sh... provokes a war between Russia and USA.
> 
> Unfortunately Trump becames a Soros bitch too, only Bannon is still OK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt Trump will ever become Soros' puppet, Trump has been a leader by nature. He's s been hobbled by Deep State as much as possible. Even Putin mentioned that last week.
> 
> John Fraher (Bloomberg): But do you think, just getting back to what you said a moment ago, do you think that *Donald Trump has become a hostage of the American political system*?
> 
> Vladimir Putin: I think a person like Mr Trump, with his personality, will never be anybody’s hostage.
> Russian Energy Week Forum plenary session
> 
> Andrei Sushentsov: The impression is that Trump is breaking all records in unpredictability. And it seems that cooperation with Hillary Clinton perhaps would have been more comprehensible. What is your take on this situation?
> 
> Vladimir Putin: We do not know how things could have turned out in reality either, do we?
> 
> With regard to the incumbent president, as I said a year ago – and I can repeat this now – we will do our job. And I am saying now: we are working with the president that the American people have elected. As for unpredictability, he is not the only one to blame. *It also has to do with the intense opposition in the country.*
> 
> After all, *he is being prevented from carrying out any of his election platforms and plans.* In health care, in other spheres. The moment he makes a decision on migrants, a court immediately blocks it. This is happening all the time. So to say that he is the only source of this unpredictability – no, *this depends on the entire US political system.* Nevertheless, we will work with the partners that we have.
> 
> Mr Trump was elected by the American people. *And for this reason alone he should be treated with respect even if you disagree with a position of his.*
> 
> *He is being disrespected in the country. This is a deplorable, negative aspect of the American political system.* You can argue but you cannot show disrespect. *Not just for him personally but for the people who have voted for him.
> Meeting of the Valdai International Discussion Club*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nevertheless he is a Deep State's nigga.Too sad,but true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like all your country is and he's just an American citizen. It's sad but true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More and more Americans are waking up  for example the red voters can vote for Bannon if he run for potus. In difference to other countries Americans still have the second Amendment and can defend themselves against dictatorial governments.Not all, but many are indeed slaves of  Deep State, unfortunately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And from my own experience on this forum  almost half a country has woken up suddenly when Trump appeared on political stage, threw away all idiotic political correctness and started talking about cooperation with Russia. I almost fell down from my chair seeing how the people who were calling me "a Putin's agent" before started figuring out how much Western Media was lying to them and manipulating the whole country's public opinion so that Deep State could keep doing their dirty and bloody actions all over the world including their own country.
> 
> So, if nothing else, Trump has been able to open the eyes of half a country. At least.
Click to expand...


I voted for Trump, but I regret it now.We need guys like Bannon who are tough and bold.Trump is not so bad, but he is not so good as desirable. Russia shall have peace with the USA. We have enough enemies in other areas and shall be together.


----------



## Baron

Balancer said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, if nothing else, Trump has been able to open the eyes of half a country. At least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, yes. I remember how hard it was to argue with the Americans two years ago. Faith in the media was fanatical. What they said on CNN or Reuters is an absolute truth, they never lie. Unlike constantly and in all lying Russian mass media  About the last I did not argue, the Russian media in Russia are not the main source of information. And the Russians historically, since the times of the USSR do not trust official sources. But what to do with the belief in the truth of the Western media was incomprehensible. There were, of course, cases when the lies of these media could be documented, but nobody could believe this evidence
> 
> And, suddenly, in the US, many believed that the media, it turns out, do not always tell the truth. Fantastic!
Click to expand...


Folks are deliberately dumbed down by lying MSM, but more people understand it's something going wrong now.Especially whites want to survive and not to be outnumbered by wetbacks, chinks and kebabs.


----------



## Stratford57

Baron said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt Trump will ever become Soros' puppet, Trump has been a leader by nature. He's s been hobbled by Deep State as much as possible. Even Putin mentioned that last week.
> 
> John Fraher (Bloomberg): But do you think, just getting back to what you said a moment ago, do you think that *Donald Trump has become a hostage of the American political system*?
> 
> Vladimir Putin: I think a person like Mr Trump, with his personality, will never be anybody’s hostage.
> Russian Energy Week Forum plenary session
> 
> Andrei Sushentsov: The impression is that Trump is breaking all records in unpredictability. And it seems that cooperation with Hillary Clinton perhaps would have been more comprehensible. What is your take on this situation?
> 
> Vladimir Putin: We do not know how things could have turned out in reality either, do we?
> 
> With regard to the incumbent president, as I said a year ago – and I can repeat this now – we will do our job. And I am saying now: we are working with the president that the American people have elected. As for unpredictability, he is not the only one to blame. *It also has to do with the intense opposition in the country.*
> 
> After all, *he is being prevented from carrying out any of his election platforms and plans.* In health care, in other spheres. The moment he makes a decision on migrants, a court immediately blocks it. This is happening all the time. So to say that he is the only source of this unpredictability – no, *this depends on the entire US political system.* Nevertheless, we will work with the partners that we have.
> 
> Mr Trump was elected by the American people. *And for this reason alone he should be treated with respect even if you disagree with a position of his.*
> 
> *He is being disrespected in the country. This is a deplorable, negative aspect of the American political system.* You can argue but you cannot show disrespect. *Not just for him personally but for the people who have voted for him.
> Meeting of the Valdai International Discussion Club*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevertheless he is a Deep State's nigga.Too sad,but true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like all your country is and he's just an American citizen. It's sad but true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More and more Americans are waking up  for example the red voters can vote for Bannon if he run for potus. In difference to other countries Americans still have the second Amendment and can defend themselves against dictatorial governments.Not all, but many are indeed slaves of  Deep State, unfortunately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And from my own experience on this forum  almost half a country has woken up suddenly when Trump appeared on political stage, threw away all idiotic political correctness and started talking about cooperation with Russia. I almost fell down from my chair seeing how the people who were calling me "a Putin's agent" before started figuring out how much Western Media was lying to them and manipulating the whole country's public opinion so that Deep State could keep doing their dirty and bloody actions all over the world including their own country.
> 
> So, if nothing else, Trump has been able to open the eyes of half a country. At least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I voted for Trump, but I regret it now.We need guys like Bannon who are tough and bold.Trump is not so bad, but he is not so good as desirable. Russia shall have peace with the USA. We have enough enemies in other areas and shall be together.
Click to expand...

I don't know who Bannon is but after seeing what has happened to Trump I start wondering if USA will ever have peace with Russia. Deep State will NEVER allow that because otherwise:
1. NATO's existence won't make any sense;
2. A lot of high-payed and high-ranked (and very powerful!) CIA, FBI agents will be unnecessary;
3. Weapons making machine will have to cut its production quite a bit (with "Russia is a threat" they keep demanding more and more money for "Defense");
4. Globalists who own a huge part of the world will suddenly loose their power and lots of money they invested into globalization projects.

Not gonna happen. BTW, even Trump who sincerely wanted to install a cooperation with Russia, who is a very powerful guy himself and whom Deep State could neither buy nor blackmail, even Trump found himself hobbled by US Congress which vast majority appeared to be Deep State's puppets.

Sorry, Baron, the only country which clearly has a future in this world in spite of all the Western propaganda, sanctions, "isolation", etc.  is Russia. It's my opinion and I would be happy if all the countries in the world were sovereign,  independent and had beautiful future....


----------



## Baron

Stratford57 said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nevertheless he is a Deep State's nigga.Too sad,but true.
> 
> 
> 
> Just like all your country is and he's just an American citizen. It's sad but true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More and more Americans are waking up  for example the red voters can vote for Bannon if he run for potus. In difference to other countries Americans still have the second Amendment and can defend themselves against dictatorial governments.Not all, but many are indeed slaves of  Deep State, unfortunately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And from my own experience on this forum  almost half a country has woken up suddenly when Trump appeared on political stage, threw away all idiotic political correctness and started talking about cooperation with Russia. I almost fell down from my chair seeing how the people who were calling me "a Putin's agent" before started figuring out how much Western Media was lying to them and manipulating the whole country's public opinion so that Deep State could keep doing their dirty and bloody actions all over the world including their own country.
> 
> So, if nothing else, Trump has been able to open the eyes of half a country. At least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I voted for Trump, but I regret it now.We need guys like Bannon who are tough and bold.Trump is not so bad, but he is not so good as desirable. Russia shall have peace with the USA. We have enough enemies in other areas and shall be together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know who Bannon is but after seeing what has happened to Trump I start wondering if USA will ever have peace with Russia. Deep State will NEVER allow that because otherwise:
> 1. NATO's existence won't make any sense;
> 2. A lot of high-payed and high-ranked (and very powerful!) CIA, FBI agents will be unnecessary;
> 3. Weapons making machine will have to cut its production quite a bit (with "Russia is a threat" they keep demanding more and more money for "Defense");
> 4. Globalists who own a huge part of the world will suddenly loose their power and lots of money they invested into globalization projects.
> 
> Not gonna happen. BTW, even Trump who sincerely wanted to install a cooperation with Russia, who is a very powerful guy himself and whom Deep State could neither buy nor blackmail, even Trump found himself hobbled by US Congress which vast majority appeared to be Deep State's puppets.
> 
> Sorry, Baron, the only country which clearly has a future in this world in spite of all the Western propaganda, sanctions, "isolation", etc.  is Russia. It's my opinion and I would be happy if all the countries in the world were sovereign,  independent and had beautiful future....
Click to expand...


For me Bannon is the Number 1 of politic. But do not forget the economical and demographic situation in the western world.The working places are gone, outsourced to China, more and more immigrants from the Third World coming. Nationalism is the only option for whites to survive. NATO, CIA,FBI,Russian haters and NWO can do nothing against folks who throw them all away.Just look how AFD changed political landscape in Germany.


----------



## Sbiker

Just imagine her as president of "Red Alert" country  Thinking about further space exploration and having a steel balls to perform nuclear strike back, when the US politics would become finally mad to start making what they permanently want and declare...


P.S. Someone, give her at least this fashion to copy


----------



## Balancer

Another candidate 

Chair[wo]man of the movement "Russian billion" and head of the Tatar branch of the movement "Mothers of Russia" Irina Volynets gathered to run for president of Russia. The 39-year-old Volynets intends to present a program of social support for "all unprotected strata of the population". "We will solve everyday problems that are far from high matter. Those questions that come to us show that social policy is now at a not too high level, "Volynets told Snob.

She plans to run from the "People's Party" to facilitate the procedure for collecting signatures of voters. "But I have my own program and I do not belong to parties. My program coincides with the goals of the People's Party, "she said.


----------



## Balancer

Not about the woman, but about the next candidate. Do not open the same new topic? 

Political strategist and politician Andrei Bogdanov announced his intention to run for president in Russia in 2018. This Bogdanov said during the online marathon "Election night", RIA Novosti reported.

"I can immediately say that I am going to the presidency for this election," he said.

Andrei Bogdanov already participated in the presidential elections in Russia in 2008. Then he scored 1.29% of the vote.



 

Leader of the Democratic Party of Russia. Mason, Great Master of the Grand Lodge of Russia. In the past, he was the executive secretary of the All-Russian Citizens' Committee for Fair Elections, head of the Public Relations Department of the CEC of United Russia. Former employee of IAC "Novocom" (1995-2002), professional political technologist, creator of a large number of political parties. Candidate of Political Sciences.


----------



## Baron

Balancer said:


> Not about the woman, but about the next candidate. Do not open the same new topic?
> 
> Political strategist and politician Andrei Bogdanov announced his intention to run for president in Russia in 2018. This Bogdanov said during the online marathon "Election night", RIA Novosti reported.
> 
> "I can immediately say that I am going to the presidency for this election," he said.
> 
> Andrei Bogdanov already participated in the presidential elections in Russia in 2008. Then he scored 1.29% of the vote.
> 
> View attachment 158125
> 
> Leader of the Democratic Party of Russia. Mason, Great Master of the Grand Lodge of Russia. In the past, he was the executive secretary of the All-Russian Citizens' Committee for Fair Elections, head of the Public Relations Department of the CEC of United Russia. Former employee of IAC "Novocom" (1995-2002), professional political technologist, creator of a large number of political parties. Candidate of Political Sciences.



LOL,

a Freemason as President!I guess Russians are not stupid enough to vote for him.


----------



## Balancer

Baron said:


> guess Russians are not stupid enough to vote for him.



"Andrei Bogdanov *already* participated in the presidential elections in Russia in *2008*. Then he scored *1.29%* of the vote"


----------



## Sbiker

Balancer said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> guess Russians are not stupid enough to vote for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Andrei Bogdanov *already* participated in the presidential elections in Russia in *2008*. Then he scored *1.29%* of the vote"
Click to expand...


The next candidate at 2018 elections is - pabam - ELENA BERKOVA!!!
Порноактриса Елена Беркова будет избираться в президенты РФ. ВИДЕО

Why not??? She's a cutie, like Sasha Gray )  "A fifty shades of Berkova" ))


----------



## Stratford57

Ksenia Sobchak after declaring herself a  candidate for President of Russia has braid on top of her head and with the way she looks and talks reminds me a well-known Ukrainian political prostitute Yulia Timoshenko, both have been Soros bi*ches for quite a while.




^ Sobchak




^ Timoshenko

Sobchak’s candidate’s slogan now  is “Against everybody” and she badly wants to present her future 1% of votes as “resistance of all political system in Russia to all the candidates but Putin”. Seems like she’s been well instructed in American Embassy in Moscow.


----------



## Baron

Stratford57 said:


> Ksenia Sobchak after declaring herself a  candidate for President of Russia has braid on top of her head and with the way she looks and talks reminds me a well-known Ukrainian political prostitute Yulia Timoshenko, both have been Soros bi*ches for quite a while.
> 
> View attachment 166215
> ^ Sobchak
> 
> View attachment 166216
> ^ Timoshenko
> 
> Sobchak’s candidate’s slogan now  is “Against everybody” and she badly wants to present her future 1% of votes as “resistance of all political system in Russia to all the candidates but Putin”. Seems like she’s been well instructed in American Embassy in Moscow.



American Embassy in Moscow employs brainless people who can not instruct Sobchak well. Therefore 0,1 % could be enough for her. Otherwise she could get 0,3 % if she receives instructions from Washington direct.


----------



## Stratford57

Sobchak thought she asked Putin an "inconvenient" question but Putin answered it just brilliantly.

Kseniya Sobchak: Yes, Mr Putin.

Vladimir Putin: Are you against everyone present or everyone in general?

Kseniya Sobchak: No, I am for Russians and against power never changing hands. I have a question about competition.

Vladimir Putin: I knew it.

Kseniya Sobchak: I have a question about competition in this election. As you may know, I am also going to run for President of Russia. I have come here as a journalist from Dozhd TV channel, because, at the moment, this is the only chance to ask you a question, because you do not participate in debates.

Vladimir Putin: Please.

Kseniya Sobchak: My question is related to the competitiveness of the election. Your press secretary, Dmitry Peskov, has already said that there is no opposition today; you have said today that you cannot nurture rivals, there are no people.

I think that everyone is quite ready and there is no need to nurture anyone. The problem is that today opposition candidates are not allowed to take part in elections, or they run into problems. I can feel it myself.

For example, there is a candidate, Alexei Navalny, who has been campaigning for over a year now. Fake criminal cases were begun against him. Alexei Navalny proved that they are fake at the European Court. You know that the Russian Federation recognises rulings of the European Court. Nevertheless, he is not allowed to stand in the election, although it is known that the Constitutional Court has a special opinion on this issue and so on.

The same goes for my activities since my announcement. It is very difficult to rent a hall in Russia, and people refuse to cooperate, even on a commercial basis. It is difficult to deliver any advertising materials. All of it is simply connected with fear. People understand that to be an opposition member in Russia means that you will either get killed, or go to jail, or something like that.

My question is: why is this happening? Is the government afraid of honest competition?

Vladimir Putin: As for competition and *whether we have a capable opposition*, I have already answered in enough detail. The message was not that anyone is not mature enough, but that *the opposition must emerge with a clear, understandable programme of positive action.*

*Suppose your slogan is “Against everyone.” Is this a positive action programme?* What are you proposing to resolve the problems we are discussing today? (Applause.)

 A question about Ukraine was already asked. Do you want dozens of people like Saakashvili running around here? Those you named are a Russian version of Saakashvilis. *Do you want such Saakashvilis to destabilise your country?* *Do you want us to live from one Maidan to the next?* To survive attempted coups? We have been through this already. Do you want all this to return? *I am sure that the absolute, overwhelming majority of Russian citizens does not want this and will not allow this.* (Applause.)

There certainly should be competition, and there will be competition of course – the only question is radicalism. Look what happened to the Occupy Wall Street movement in the United States. Where is it now? The thing is, it was comprised of people like Saakashvili or those you named. Where are they now? Nobody knows.

I assure you that the government has never been afraid and is not afraid of anyone. But the government should not be watching *the state turn into a muddy puddle where oligarchs fish out goldfish for themselves, like it was in the 1990s or in Ukraine today.* Do we want a replica of today's Ukraine in Russia? No, we do not want it and will not allow it.

Vladimir Putin’s annual news conference
^full conference, Kremlin site


----------



## Esmeralda

Baron said:


> One of the most dumbest celebrities in Russia run for President.Nothing cam from Putin to stop her. Voters have to decide.Sure she has zero chances to win election, but the fact is: Russia becames a True Democracy where everybody ( even idiots ) can run for the First Office in country. Can you say it about most of EU-countries where folks vote for corrupted parties and can not elect the first person ( e.g. Germany )


It is just absolutely astounding that any thinking somewhat knowledgeable person would think Russia has a 'true democracy.' Absolutely astounding.  You have not been paying attention to history at all.


----------



## Sbiker

Esmeralda said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the most dumbest celebrities in Russia run for President.Nothing cam from Putin to stop her. Voters have to decide.Sure she has zero chances to win election, but the fact is: Russia becames a True Democracy where everybody ( even idiots ) can run for the First Office in country. Can you say it about most of EU-countries where folks vote for corrupted parties and can not elect the first person ( e.g. Germany )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is just absolutely astounding that any thinking somewhat knowledgeable person would think Russia has a 'true democracy.' Absolutely astounding.  You have not been paying attention to history at all.
Click to expand...


Russian cities were ruled by democracy for a several centuries, and Russia is an successor of Bysantium Empire, where lived Greeks, thought up democracy, as term and concept... What do you, Europeans, really know about democracy? )) Especially in Spain, ruled by KING Felipe VI...


----------



## Esmeralda

Sbiker said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the most dumbest celebrities in Russia run for President.Nothing cam from Putin to stop her. Voters have to decide.Sure she has zero chances to win election, but the fact is: Russia becames a True Democracy where everybody ( even idiots ) can run for the First Office in country. Can you say it about most of EU-countries where folks vote for corrupted parties and can not elect the first person ( e.g. Germany )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is just absolutely astounding that any thinking somewhat knowledgeable person would think Russia has a 'true democracy.' Absolutely astounding.  You have not been paying attention to history at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russian cities were ruled by democracy for a several centuries, and Russia is an successor of Bysantium Empire, where lived Greeks, thought up democracy, as term and concept... What do you, Europeans, really know about democracy? )) Especially in Spain, ruled by KING Felipe VI...
Click to expand...

I'm not a European. I'm an American.  I know a lot more than you seem to. The communist empire of the Soviet Union was not socialism: it was fascism.

The 14 characteristics of Fascism: all very strongly in place in the former Soviet Union.

1. Powerful and Continuing Nationalism - Fascist regimes tend to make constant use of patriotic mottos, slogans, symbols, songs, and other paraphernalia. Flags are seen everywhere, as are flag symbols on clothing and in public displays.
2. Disdain for the Recognition of Human Rights - Because of fear of enemies and the need for security, the people in fascist regimes are persuaded that human rights can be ignored in certain cases because of "need." The people tend to look the other way or even approve of torture, summary executions, assassinations, long incarcerations of prisoners, etc.
3. Identification of Enemies/Scapegoats as a Unifying Cause - The people are rallied into a unifying patriotic frenzy over the need to eliminate a perceived common threat or foe: racial , ethnic or religious minorities; liberals; communists; socialists, terrorists, etc.

4. Supremacy of the Military - Even when there are widespread domestic problems, the military is given a disproportionate amount of government funding, and the domestic agenda is neglected. Soldiers and military service are glamorized.
5. Rampant Sexism - The governments of fascist nations tend to be almost exclusively male-dominated. Under fascist regimes, traditional gender roles are made more rigid. Divorce, abortion and homosexuality are suppressed and the state is represented as the ultimate guardian of the family institution.
6. Controlled Mass Media - Sometimes to media is directly controlled by the government, but in other cases, the media is indirectly controlled by government regulation, or sympathetic media spokespeople and executives. Censorship, especially in war time, is very common.
7. Obsession with National Security - Fear is used as a motivational tool by the government over the masses.
8. Religion and Government are Intertwined - Governments in fascist nations tend to use the most common religion in the nation as a tool to manipulate public opinion. Religious rhetoric and terminology is common from government leaders, even when the major tenets of the religion are diametrically opposed
to the government's policies or actions.
9. Corporate Power is Protected - The industrial and business aristocracy of a fascist nation often are the ones who put the government leaders into power, creating a mutually beneficial business/government relationship and power elite.
10. Labor Power is Suppressed - Because the organizing power of labor is the only real threat to a fascist government, labor unions are either eliminated entirely, or are severely suppressed.
11. Disdain for Intellectuals and the Arts - Fascist nations tend to promote and tolerate open hostility to higher education, and academia. It is not uncommon for professors and other academics to be censored or even arrested. Free expression in the arts and letters is openly attacked.
12. Obsession with Crime and Punishment - Under fascist regimes, the police are given almost limitless power to enforce laws. The people are often willing to overlook police abuses and even forego civil liberties in the name of patriotism. There is often a national police force with virtually unlimited power in fascist nations.
13. Rampant Cronyism and Corruption - Fascist regimes almost always are governed by groups of friends and associates who appoint each other to government positions and use governmental power and authority to protect their friends from accountability. It is not uncommon in fascist regimes for national resources and even treasures to be appropriated or even outright stolen by government leaders.
14. Fraudulent Elections - Sometimes elections in fascist nations are a complete sham. Other times elections are manipulated by smear campaigns against or even assassination of opposition candidates, use of legislation to control voting numbers or political district boundaries, and manipulation of the media. Fascist nations also typically use their judiciaries to manipulate or control elections.

The only two that could be questioned are sexism and religion. However, the government was male dominated.  Russian men are known for their brutality and macho attitude toward women; women in Russia are beaten and oppressed by their men.  Common knowledge. As far religion, it was supposedly not allowed.  Not allowing it is as dictatorial as any other part of fascism.  Fascism is dictatorial. Not allowing human rights is an element of denying religion.  Atheism was supposed to be the only spiritual attitude.  Atheism was as interwined with their government as religion is in other fascist governments.

The 14 defining Characteristics Of Fascism


----------



## Sbiker

Esmeralda said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the most dumbest celebrities in Russia run for President.Nothing cam from Putin to stop her. Voters have to decide.Sure she has zero chances to win election, but the fact is: Russia becames a True Democracy where everybody ( even idiots ) can run for the First Office in country. Can you say it about most of EU-countries where folks vote for corrupted parties and can not elect the first person ( e.g. Germany )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is just absolutely astounding that any thinking somewhat knowledgeable person would think Russia has a 'true democracy.' Absolutely astounding.  You have not been paying attention to history at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russian cities were ruled by democracy for a several centuries, and Russia is an successor of Bysantium Empire, where lived Greeks, thought up democracy, as term and concept... What do you, Europeans, really know about democracy? )) Especially in Spain, ruled by KING Felipe VI...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not a European. I'm an American.  I know a lot more than you seem to. The communist empire of the Soviet Union was not socialism: it was fascism.
Click to expand...


So, if USSR was fascist state - who was US, helping USSR to fight against Hitler? Helpers of Fascism? Could you say it face-to-face to a lot of American guys, fought against real German and Japan fascism at the fields of WWII? 

USSR paid 20 million lives to avoid fascism from a face of Earth. I know, you, Americans, being natural racists don't consider 20 million Soviet murdered as "people" and cannot imagine, how many it was for Russia. But what about your, American veterans?



> 1. Powerful and Continuing Nationalism



...says people from country with Cu-Clux-Clan and segregation of blacks, like in Charlotte and other towns.. Is it joke?  



> 2. Disdain for the Recognition of Human Rights



What? For comparison, which country now with USSR, had completely free education and medical help? Or being educated and healthy not a human rights in current world? 



> 3. Identification of Enemies/Scapegoats as a Unifying Cause - The people are rallied into a unifying patriotic frenzy over the need to eliminate a perceived common threat or foe: racial , ethnic or religious minorities;



Or, good example...  Which attribute do you use personally not to consider Russians as people - racial, ethnic or religious? 

Or do you seriously think, people in mass could love fascism, having murdered relatives from fascism in _every_ family?



> 4. Supremacy of the Military - Even when there are widespread domestic problems, the military is given a disproportionate amount of government funding, and the domestic agenda is neglected. Soldiers and military service are glamorized.



Hmmm... Do yok know, which country have the military supremacy all over the world now?



> 5. Rampant Sexism



Tell me analogue of Russian word "шпалоукладчица", and I'll believe in progress of anti-sexism in world to level, comparative with Russian  



> 6. Controlled Mass Media



Like "Russia Today" in US? 



> 7. Obsession with National Security



Like US in Sirya and Afganistan?  What US forces doing at far end of the world, not to be obsessed of National Security?Performing a pure agression?



> 8. Religion and Government are Intertwined



And president brings an oath to serve people at Bible, like in US?



> 9. Corporate Power is Protected



Like in situation of Marvin Heemeyer? 



> 10. Labor Power is Suppressed



Do the people in USA have the guarantied Right for Labour, like it was in USSR? 

And so on... including



> women in Russia are beaten and oppressed by their men.



I suppose, like at typical Russian caricatures:










)))))) Thanks - it was a post, full of jokes...

But if seriously, I have only one question. US have a long story and a lot of experience of struggle against racial discrimination of different groups of people... What do you think, when Russians could hope not to be discriminating by racial/ethnic attributes in US media?


----------



## Esmeralda

Sbiker said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the most dumbest celebrities in Russia run for President.Nothing cam from Putin to stop her. Voters have to decide.Sure she has zero chances to win election, but the fact is: Russia becames a True Democracy where everybody ( even idiots ) can run for the First Office in country. Can you say it about most of EU-countries where folks vote for corrupted parties and can not elect the first person ( e.g. Germany )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is just absolutely astounding that any thinking somewhat knowledgeable person would think Russia has a 'true democracy.' Absolutely astounding.  You have not been paying attention to history at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russian cities were ruled by democracy for a several centuries, and Russia is an successor of Bysantium Empire, where lived Greeks, thought up democracy, as term and concept... What do you, Europeans, really know about democracy? )) Especially in Spain, ruled by KING Felipe VI...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not a European. I'm an American.  I know a lot more than you seem to. The communist empire of the Soviet Union was not socialism: it was fascism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, if USSR was fascist state - who was US, helping USSR to fight against Hitler? Helpers of Fascism? Could you say it face-to-face to a lot of American guys, fought against real German and Japan fascism at the fields of WWII?
> 
> USSR paid 20 million lives to avoid fascism from a face of Earth. I know, you, Americans, being natural racists don't consider 20 million Soviet murdered as "people" and cannot imagine, how many it was for Russia. But what about your, American veterans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Powerful and Continuing Nationalism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...says people from country with Cu-Clux-Clan and segregation of blacks, like in Charlotte and other towns.. Is it joke?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Disdain for the Recognition of Human Rights
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? For comparison, which country now with USSR, had completely free education and medical help? Or being educated and healthy not a human rights in current world?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Identification of Enemies/Scapegoats as a Unifying Cause - The people are rallied into a unifying patriotic frenzy over the need to eliminate a perceived common threat or foe: racial , ethnic or religious minorities;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or, good example...  Which attribute do you use personally not to consider Russians as people - racial, ethnic or religious?
> 
> Or do you seriously think, people in mass could love fascism, having murdered relatives from fascism in _every_ family?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Supremacy of the Military - Even when there are widespread domestic problems, the military is given a disproportionate amount of government funding, and the domestic agenda is neglected. Soldiers and military service are glamorized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm... Do yok know, which country have the military supremacy all over the world now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Rampant Sexism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me analogue of Russian word "шпалоукладчица", and I'll believe in progress of anti-sexism in world to level, comparative with Russian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Controlled Mass Media
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like "Russia Today" in US?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Obsession with National Security
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like US in Sirya and Afganistan?  What US forces doing at far end of the world, not to be obsessed of National Security?Performing a pure agression?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8. Religion and Government are Intertwined
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And president brings an oath to serve people at Bible, like in US?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9. Corporate Power is Protected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like in situation of Marvin Heemeyer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10. Labor Power is Suppressed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do the people in USA have the guarantied Right for Labour, like it was in USSR?
> 
> And so on... including
> 
> 
> 
> 
> women in Russia are beaten and oppressed by their men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose, like at typical Russian caricatures:
> View attachment 166546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )))))) Thanks - it was a post, full of jokes...
> 
> But if seriously, I have only one question. US have a long story and a lot of experience of struggle against racial discrimination of different groups of people... What do you think, when Russians could hope not to be discriminating by racial/ethnic attributes in US media?
Click to expand...

World War II was not about fascism.


----------



## Esmeralda

Sbiker said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the most dumbest celebrities in Russia run for President.Nothing cam from Putin to stop her. Voters have to decide.Sure she has zero chances to win election, but the fact is: Russia becames a True Democracy where everybody ( even idiots ) can run for the First Office in country. Can you say it about most of EU-countries where folks vote for corrupted parties and can not elect the first person ( e.g. Germany )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is just absolutely astounding that any thinking somewhat knowledgeable person would think Russia has a 'true democracy.' Absolutely astounding.  You have not been paying attention to history at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russian cities were ruled by democracy for a several centuries, and Russia is an successor of Bysantium Empire, where lived Greeks, thought up democracy, as term and concept... What do you, Europeans, really know about democracy? )) Especially in Spain, ruled by KING Felipe VI...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not a European. I'm an American.  I know a lot more than you seem to. The communist empire of the Soviet Union was not socialism: it was fascism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, if USSR was fascist state - who was US, helping USSR to fight against Hitler? Helpers of Fascism? Could you say it face-to-face to a lot of American guys, fought against real German and Japan fascism at the fields of WWII?
> 
> USSR paid 20 million lives to avoid fascism from a face of Earth. I know, you, Americans, being natural racists don't consider 20 million Soviet murdered as "people" and cannot imagine, how many it was for Russia. But what about your, American veterans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Powerful and Continuing Nationalism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...says people from country with Cu-Clux-Clan and segregation of blacks, like in Charlotte and other towns.. Is it joke?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Disdain for the Recognition of Human Rights
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? For comparison, which country now with USSR, had completely free education and medical help? Or being educated and healthy not a human rights in current world?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Identification of Enemies/Scapegoats as a Unifying Cause - The people are rallied into a unifying patriotic frenzy over the need to eliminate a perceived common threat or foe: racial , ethnic or religious minorities;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or, good example...  Which attribute do you use personally not to consider Russians as people - racial, ethnic or religious?
> 
> Or do you seriously think, people in mass could love fascism, having murdered relatives from fascism in _every_ family?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Supremacy of the Military - Even when there are widespread domestic problems, the military is given a disproportionate amount of government funding, and the domestic agenda is neglected. Soldiers and military service are glamorized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm... Do yok know, which country have the military supremacy all over the world now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Rampant Sexism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me analogue of Russian word "шпалоукладчица", and I'll believe in progress of anti-sexism in world to level, comparative with Russian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Controlled Mass Media
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like "Russia Today" in US?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Obsession with National Security
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like US in Sirya and Afganistan?  What US forces doing at far end of the world, not to be obsessed of National Security?Performing a pure agression?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8. Religion and Government are Intertwined
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And president brings an oath to serve people at Bible, like in US?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9. Corporate Power is Protected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like in situation of Marvin Heemeyer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10. Labor Power is Suppressed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do the people in USA have the guarantied Right for Labour, like it was in USSR?
> 
> And so on... including
> 
> 
> 
> 
> women in Russia are beaten and oppressed by their men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose, like at typical Russian caricatures:
> View attachment 166546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )))))) Thanks - it was a post, full of jokes...
> 
> But if seriously, I have only one question. US have a long story and a lot of experience of struggle against racial discrimination of different groups of people... What do you think, when Russians could hope not to be discriminating by racial/ethnic attributes in US media?
Click to expand...


This is not about America or Europe or Japan or WWII.  You have issues. I wasn't saying anything one way or the other about America.  Get a grip.  You are going way off topic.


----------



## Sbiker

Esmeralda said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the most dumbest celebrities in Russia run for President.Nothing cam from Putin to stop her. Voters have to decide.Sure she has zero chances to win election, but the fact is: Russia becames a True Democracy where everybody ( even idiots ) can run for the First Office in country. Can you say it about most of EU-countries where folks vote for corrupted parties and can not elect the first person ( e.g. Germany )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is just absolutely astounding that any thinking somewhat knowledgeable person would think Russia has a 'true democracy.' Absolutely astounding.  You have not been paying attention to history at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russian cities were ruled by democracy for a several centuries, and Russia is an successor of Bysantium Empire, where lived Greeks, thought up democracy, as term and concept... What do you, Europeans, really know about democracy? )) Especially in Spain, ruled by KING Felipe VI...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not a European. I'm an American.  I know a lot more than you seem to. The communist empire of the Soviet Union was not socialism: it was fascism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, if USSR was fascist state - who was US, helping USSR to fight against Hitler? Helpers of Fascism? Could you say it face-to-face to a lot of American guys, fought against real German and Japan fascism at the fields of WWII?
> 
> USSR paid 20 million lives to avoid fascism from a face of Earth. I know, you, Americans, being natural racists don't consider 20 million Soviet murdered as "people" and cannot imagine, how many it was for Russia. But what about your, American veterans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Powerful and Continuing Nationalism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...says people from country with Cu-Clux-Clan and segregation of blacks, like in Charlotte and other towns.. Is it joke?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Disdain for the Recognition of Human Rights
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? For comparison, which country now with USSR, had completely free education and medical help? Or being educated and healthy not a human rights in current world?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Identification of Enemies/Scapegoats as a Unifying Cause - The people are rallied into a unifying patriotic frenzy over the need to eliminate a perceived common threat or foe: racial , ethnic or religious minorities;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or, good example...  Which attribute do you use personally not to consider Russians as people - racial, ethnic or religious?
> 
> Or do you seriously think, people in mass could love fascism, having murdered relatives from fascism in _every_ family?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Supremacy of the Military - Even when there are widespread domestic problems, the military is given a disproportionate amount of government funding, and the domestic agenda is neglected. Soldiers and military service are glamorized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm... Do yok know, which country have the military supremacy all over the world now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Rampant Sexism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me analogue of Russian word "шпалоукладчица", and I'll believe in progress of anti-sexism in world to level, comparative with Russian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Controlled Mass Media
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like "Russia Today" in US?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Obsession with National Security
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like US in Sirya and Afganistan?  What US forces doing at far end of the world, not to be obsessed of National Security?Performing a pure agression?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8. Religion and Government are Intertwined
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And president brings an oath to serve people at Bible, like in US?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9. Corporate Power is Protected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like in situation of Marvin Heemeyer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10. Labor Power is Suppressed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do the people in USA have the guarantied Right for Labour, like it was in USSR?
> 
> And so on... including
> 
> 
> 
> 
> women in Russia are beaten and oppressed by their men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose, like at typical Russian caricatures:
> View attachment 166546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )))))) Thanks - it was a post, full of jokes...
> 
> But if seriously, I have only one question. US have a long story and a lot of experience of struggle against racial discrimination of different groups of people... What do you think, when Russians could hope not to be discriminating by racial/ethnic attributes in US media?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> World War II was not about fascism.
Click to expand...


World War II WAS about fascism. 

Or do you consider this practice as "normal" and "nothing serious":


----------



## Esmeralda

Sbiker said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is just absolutely astounding that any thinking somewhat knowledgeable person would think Russia has a 'true democracy.' Absolutely astounding.  You have not been paying attention to history at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russian cities were ruled by democracy for a several centuries, and Russia is an successor of Bysantium Empire, where lived Greeks, thought up democracy, as term and concept... What do you, Europeans, really know about democracy? )) Especially in Spain, ruled by KING Felipe VI...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not a European. I'm an American.  I know a lot more than you seem to. The communist empire of the Soviet Union was not socialism: it was fascism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, if USSR was fascist state - who was US, helping USSR to fight against Hitler? Helpers of Fascism? Could you say it face-to-face to a lot of American guys, fought against real German and Japan fascism at the fields of WWII?
> 
> USSR paid 20 million lives to avoid fascism from a face of Earth. I know, you, Americans, being natural racists don't consider 20 million Soviet murdered as "people" and cannot imagine, how many it was for Russia. But what about your, American veterans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Powerful and Continuing Nationalism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...says people from country with Cu-Clux-Clan and segregation of blacks, like in Charlotte and other towns.. Is it joke?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Disdain for the Recognition of Human Rights
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? For comparison, which country now with USSR, had completely free education and medical help? Or being educated and healthy not a human rights in current world?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Identification of Enemies/Scapegoats as a Unifying Cause - The people are rallied into a unifying patriotic frenzy over the need to eliminate a perceived common threat or foe: racial , ethnic or religious minorities;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or, good example...  Which attribute do you use personally not to consider Russians as people - racial, ethnic or religious?
> 
> Or do you seriously think, people in mass could love fascism, having murdered relatives from fascism in _every_ family?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Supremacy of the Military - Even when there are widespread domestic problems, the military is given a disproportionate amount of government funding, and the domestic agenda is neglected. Soldiers and military service are glamorized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm... Do yok know, which country have the military supremacy all over the world now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Rampant Sexism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me analogue of Russian word "шпалоукладчица", and I'll believe in progress of anti-sexism in world to level, comparative with Russian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Controlled Mass Media
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like "Russia Today" in US?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Obsession with National Security
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like US in Sirya and Afganistan?  What US forces doing at far end of the world, not to be obsessed of National Security?Performing a pure agression?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8. Religion and Government are Intertwined
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And president brings an oath to serve people at Bible, like in US?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9. Corporate Power is Protected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like in situation of Marvin Heemeyer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10. Labor Power is Suppressed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do the people in USA have the guarantied Right for Labour, like it was in USSR?
> 
> And so on... including
> 
> 
> 
> 
> women in Russia are beaten and oppressed by their men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose, like at typical Russian caricatures:
> View attachment 166546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )))))) Thanks - it was a post, full of jokes...
> 
> But if seriously, I have only one question. US have a long story and a lot of experience of struggle against racial discrimination of different groups of people... What do you think, when Russians could hope not to be discriminating by racial/ethnic attributes in US media?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> World War II was not about fascism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> World War II WAS about fascism.
> 
> Or do you consider this practice as "normal" and "nothing serious":
Click to expand...

When WWII started and almost until the end of it, no one even know about the Holocaust and the treatment of the Jews. It was about the fact that Hitler was invading other countries. England got involved because he invaded other European countries like Poland and Belgium and they feared he would try to invade the British Isles.  It was never about fascism.


----------



## Sbiker

Esmeralda said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the most dumbest celebrities in Russia run for President.Nothing cam from Putin to stop her. Voters have to decide.Sure she has zero chances to win election, but the fact is: Russia becames a True Democracy where everybody ( even idiots ) can run for the First Office in country. Can you say it about most of EU-countries where folks vote for corrupted parties and can not elect the first person ( e.g. Germany )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is just absolutely astounding that any thinking somewhat knowledgeable person would think Russia has a 'true democracy.' Absolutely astounding.  You have not been paying attention to history at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russian cities were ruled by democracy for a several centuries, and Russia is an successor of Bysantium Empire, where lived Greeks, thought up democracy, as term and concept... What do you, Europeans, really know about democracy? )) Especially in Spain, ruled by KING Felipe VI...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not a European. I'm an American.  I know a lot more than you seem to. The communist empire of the Soviet Union was not socialism: it was fascism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, if USSR was fascist state - who was US, helping USSR to fight against Hitler? Helpers of Fascism? Could you say it face-to-face to a lot of American guys, fought against real German and Japan fascism at the fields of WWII?
> 
> USSR paid 20 million lives to avoid fascism from a face of Earth. I know, you, Americans, being natural racists don't consider 20 million Soviet murdered as "people" and cannot imagine, how many it was for Russia. But what about your, American veterans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Powerful and Continuing Nationalism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...says people from country with Cu-Clux-Clan and segregation of blacks, like in Charlotte and other towns.. Is it joke?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Disdain for the Recognition of Human Rights
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? For comparison, which country now with USSR, had completely free education and medical help? Or being educated and healthy not a human rights in current world?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Identification of Enemies/Scapegoats as a Unifying Cause - The people are rallied into a unifying patriotic frenzy over the need to eliminate a perceived common threat or foe: racial , ethnic or religious minorities;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or, good example...  Which attribute do you use personally not to consider Russians as people - racial, ethnic or religious?
> 
> Or do you seriously think, people in mass could love fascism, having murdered relatives from fascism in _every_ family?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Supremacy of the Military - Even when there are widespread domestic problems, the military is given a disproportionate amount of government funding, and the domestic agenda is neglected. Soldiers and military service are glamorized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm... Do yok know, which country have the military supremacy all over the world now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Rampant Sexism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me analogue of Russian word "шпалоукладчица", and I'll believe in progress of anti-sexism in world to level, comparative with Russian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Controlled Mass Media
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like "Russia Today" in US?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Obsession with National Security
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like US in Sirya and Afganistan?  What US forces doing at far end of the world, not to be obsessed of National Security?Performing a pure agression?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8. Religion and Government are Intertwined
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And president brings an oath to serve people at Bible, like in US?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9. Corporate Power is Protected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like in situation of Marvin Heemeyer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10. Labor Power is Suppressed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do the people in USA have the guarantied Right for Labour, like it was in USSR?
> 
> And so on... including
> 
> 
> 
> 
> women in Russia are beaten and oppressed by their men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose, like at typical Russian caricatures:
> View attachment 166546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )))))) Thanks - it was a post, full of jokes...
> 
> But if seriously, I have only one question. US have a long story and a lot of experience of struggle against racial discrimination of different groups of people... What do you think, when Russians could hope not to be discriminating by racial/ethnic attributes in US media?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is not about America or Europe or Japan or WWII.  You have issues. I wasn't saying anything one way or the other about America.  Get a grip.  You are going way off topic.
Click to expand...


I knew, your logical arguments would end very fast.

No one normal peoples in mass could upkeep idea, murdered of their relatives in every family.
Naming Russians as "fascists" you, in fact, saying "Russian are NOT a people".
It's a discrimination of Russians by ethnic principle. Powered by media.

Term "fascist" much more abusive for Russians than any terms you used in past to name black people. But you're using it and performing substantination of it, like Hitler's "scientists" with their race theory. So,it's a fact - you're performing discrimination of Russians by ethnic principle.


----------



## Esmeralda

Sbiker said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is just absolutely astounding that any thinking somewhat knowledgeable person would think Russia has a 'true democracy.' Absolutely astounding.  You have not been paying attention to history at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russian cities were ruled by democracy for a several centuries, and Russia is an successor of Bysantium Empire, where lived Greeks, thought up democracy, as term and concept... What do you, Europeans, really know about democracy? )) Especially in Spain, ruled by KING Felipe VI...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not a European. I'm an American.  I know a lot more than you seem to. The communist empire of the Soviet Union was not socialism: it was fascism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, if USSR was fascist state - who was US, helping USSR to fight against Hitler? Helpers of Fascism? Could you say it face-to-face to a lot of American guys, fought against real German and Japan fascism at the fields of WWII?
> 
> USSR paid 20 million lives to avoid fascism from a face of Earth. I know, you, Americans, being natural racists don't consider 20 million Soviet murdered as "people" and cannot imagine, how many it was for Russia. But what about your, American veterans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Powerful and Continuing Nationalism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...says people from country with Cu-Clux-Clan and segregation of blacks, like in Charlotte and other towns.. Is it joke?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Disdain for the Recognition of Human Rights
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? For comparison, which country now with USSR, had completely free education and medical help? Or being educated and healthy not a human rights in current world?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Identification of Enemies/Scapegoats as a Unifying Cause - The people are rallied into a unifying patriotic frenzy over the need to eliminate a perceived common threat or foe: racial , ethnic or religious minorities;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or, good example...  Which attribute do you use personally not to consider Russians as people - racial, ethnic or religious?
> 
> Or do you seriously think, people in mass could love fascism, having murdered relatives from fascism in _every_ family?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Supremacy of the Military - Even when there are widespread domestic problems, the military is given a disproportionate amount of government funding, and the domestic agenda is neglected. Soldiers and military service are glamorized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm... Do yok know, which country have the military supremacy all over the world now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Rampant Sexism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me analogue of Russian word "шпалоукладчица", and I'll believe in progress of anti-sexism in world to level, comparative with Russian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Controlled Mass Media
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like "Russia Today" in US?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Obsession with National Security
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like US in Sirya and Afganistan?  What US forces doing at far end of the world, not to be obsessed of National Security?Performing a pure agression?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8. Religion and Government are Intertwined
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And president brings an oath to serve people at Bible, like in US?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9. Corporate Power is Protected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like in situation of Marvin Heemeyer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10. Labor Power is Suppressed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do the people in USA have the guarantied Right for Labour, like it was in USSR?
> 
> And so on... including
> 
> 
> 
> 
> women in Russia are beaten and oppressed by their men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose, like at typical Russian caricatures:
> View attachment 166546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )))))) Thanks - it was a post, full of jokes...
> 
> But if seriously, I have only one question. US have a long story and a lot of experience of struggle against racial discrimination of different groups of people... What do you think, when Russians could hope not to be discriminating by racial/ethnic attributes in US media?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is not about America or Europe or Japan or WWII.  You have issues. I wasn't saying anything one way or the other about America.  Get a grip.  You are going way off topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew, your logical arguments would end very fast.
> 
> No one normal peoples in mass could upkeep idea, murdered of their relatives in every family.
> Naming Russians as "fascists" you, in fact, saying "Russian are NOT a people".
> It's a discrimination of Russians by ethnic principle. Powered by media.
> 
> Term "fascist" much more abusive for Russians than any terms you used in past to name black people. But you're using it and performing substantination of it, like Hitler's "scientists" with their race theory. So,it's a fact - you're performing discrimination of Russians by ethnic principle.
Click to expand...

You post that and you say I'm not being logical?  Hilarious.


----------



## Sbiker

Esmeralda said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russian cities were ruled by democracy for a several centuries, and Russia is an successor of Bysantium Empire, where lived Greeks, thought up democracy, as term and concept... What do you, Europeans, really know about democracy? )) Especially in Spain, ruled by KING Felipe VI...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a European. I'm an American.  I know a lot more than you seem to. The communist empire of the Soviet Union was not socialism: it was fascism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, if USSR was fascist state - who was US, helping USSR to fight against Hitler? Helpers of Fascism? Could you say it face-to-face to a lot of American guys, fought against real German and Japan fascism at the fields of WWII?
> 
> USSR paid 20 million lives to avoid fascism from a face of Earth. I know, you, Americans, being natural racists don't consider 20 million Soviet murdered as "people" and cannot imagine, how many it was for Russia. But what about your, American veterans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Powerful and Continuing Nationalism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...says people from country with Cu-Clux-Clan and segregation of blacks, like in Charlotte and other towns.. Is it joke?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Disdain for the Recognition of Human Rights
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? For comparison, which country now with USSR, had completely free education and medical help? Or being educated and healthy not a human rights in current world?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Identification of Enemies/Scapegoats as a Unifying Cause - The people are rallied into a unifying patriotic frenzy over the need to eliminate a perceived common threat or foe: racial , ethnic or religious minorities;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or, good example...  Which attribute do you use personally not to consider Russians as people - racial, ethnic or religious?
> 
> Or do you seriously think, people in mass could love fascism, having murdered relatives from fascism in _every_ family?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Supremacy of the Military - Even when there are widespread domestic problems, the military is given a disproportionate amount of government funding, and the domestic agenda is neglected. Soldiers and military service are glamorized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm... Do yok know, which country have the military supremacy all over the world now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Rampant Sexism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me analogue of Russian word "шпалоукладчица", and I'll believe in progress of anti-sexism in world to level, comparative with Russian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Controlled Mass Media
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like "Russia Today" in US?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Obsession with National Security
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like US in Sirya and Afganistan?  What US forces doing at far end of the world, not to be obsessed of National Security?Performing a pure agression?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8. Religion and Government are Intertwined
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And president brings an oath to serve people at Bible, like in US?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9. Corporate Power is Protected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like in situation of Marvin Heemeyer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10. Labor Power is Suppressed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do the people in USA have the guarantied Right for Labour, like it was in USSR?
> 
> And so on... including
> 
> 
> 
> 
> women in Russia are beaten and oppressed by their men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose, like at typical Russian caricatures:
> View attachment 166546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )))))) Thanks - it was a post, full of jokes...
> 
> But if seriously, I have only one question. US have a long story and a lot of experience of struggle against racial discrimination of different groups of people... What do you think, when Russians could hope not to be discriminating by racial/ethnic attributes in US media?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> World War II was not about fascism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> World War II WAS about fascism.
> 
> Or do you consider this practice as "normal" and "nothing serious":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When WWII started and almost until the end of it, no one even know about the Holocaust and the treatment of the Jews. It was about the fact that Hitler was invading other countries. England got involved because he invaded other European countries like France and Belgium and they feared he would try to invade the British Isles.  It was never about fascism.
Click to expand...


Are you seriously about "no one know about the Holocaust"?

Did the murdered Jews knew about their death?
Do you know, Hitler's soldiers started to kill Jews and Gipsies from the first day, they invaded USSR.

Jews and Russians knew. You said "no-one"...  You're trying to say "Jews and Russian are not a people" again?

And what about Chinese, not only murdered by Japans, but also used as "guinea pigs" by the Japan "medics" in their anti-humanistic experiments? They're not people too?? And all this deaths for the "fascist idea" mean nothing, and WWII was only an easy political game?


----------



## Baron

Stratford57 said:


> S
> My question is: why is this happening? Is the government afraid of honest competition?
> Ve



ROFL
A competition with whom?
A crooked gay activist and a stupid bitch against Putin....


----------



## Sbiker

Baron said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> S
> My question is: why is this happening? Is the government afraid of honest competition?
> Ve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL
> A competition with whom?
> A crooked gay activist and a stupid bitch against Putin....
Click to expand...


There are some good candidates in left block... But in the head of left block there are a scums and dumbs, so, offcourse - in fact, people would vote for the single responsible man, they know...


----------

